#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Природа ума и изначальное состояние

## Иван Денисов

Природа ума и изначальное состояние - это одно и то же или это разные вещи? Если это разные вещи, то в чём различие?

----------


## Won Soeng

Разные учителя давали разные словесные указания. Например просто "это" или "то". 
Когда Вы пьете воду, Вы узнаете вкус воды. Что такое это узнавание? Обратите Ваше внимание на то, как происходит это узнавание вкуса, узнавание цвета, узнавание запаха, узнавание формы, температуры, движения, направления, появления мыслей, исчезновения мыслей.
Что обладает этим узнаванием? Когда Вам нужно указать на эту природу сознания, Вы можете использовать какие-то обозначения. 
Обращайте внимание, каким образом учителя используют подобные указания и как они помогают понять, узнано это указание или нет. Само обозначение имеет смысл для тех, кто понимает, на что необходимо обратить внимание вследствие указания на это обозначение.
Поэтому есть много разных указаний для людей с различными способностями. Указаний на различные проявления одного и того же не имеющего собственной формы.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

"Но есть еще сама природа ума, его глубиннейшая сущность, которая абсолютно не затрагивается ни изменениями, ни смертью. Сейчас она скрыта внутри нашего собственного ума, сема, окружена и закрыта умственной поспешной путаницей наших мыслей и эмоций. Но как облака могут быть рассеяны сильным порывом ветра, открывая сияющее солнце и широкое просторное небо, также, при некоторых особых условиях, вдохновение может открыть нам проблески этой природы ума. Эти проблески могут быть разной глубины, разной степени, но каждый из них даст какой-то свет понимания, смысла и свободы. Это происходит благодаря тому, что природа ума является самым корнем понимания. По-тибетски мы называем это Ригпа -первичное, чистое, незапятнанное осознание, которое одновременно разумно, понимающе, светло и постоянно бодрствует. Его можно назвать самим знанием о знании."

Согьял Ринпоче "Книга жизни и практики умирания.
Глава IV ПРИРОДА УМА"

----------


## Pema Wangmo

"По своей сути Дзогчен - это Учение об изначальном состоянии бытия, которое представляет собой изначальную неотъемлемую природу каждого человека."

Чогьял Намкай Норбу "Кристалл и путь света" 
Глава 2

----------


## Pema Wangmo

"Если вы постигли себя, вы постигли природу вселенной. Мы уже упоминали об изначальном состоянии, которое человек переживает в недвойственном созерцании, и именно в этом состоянии он обретает переживание тождества с основой. Это состояние называется основой потому, что оно существует изначально, оно чисто, самосовершенно и никем не создано. Оно присутствует в каждом существе и не может быть уничтожено, хотя его переживание утрачивается, когда существо впадает в двойственность."

Чогьял Намкай Норбу "Кристалл и путь света"
Глава 6

----------


## Jamtso

Природа ума - это его пустота от самосущего бытия со стороны объекта. А изначальное состояние характеризуется пустотой и способностью бесконечных проявлений (кадак и лхундруб). Оно подобно пространству, но при этом обладает осознанностью, присутствием.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Природа ума - это его пустота от самосущего бытия со стороны объекта. А изначальное состояние характеризуется пустотой и способностью бесконечных проявлений (кадак и лхундруб). Оно подобно пространству, но при этом обладает осознанностью, присутствием.


Разве это не одно и то же? 
Это цитата? Откуда?

----------


## Jamtso

Что одно и то же? Союз пустоты и проявлений? или ум и изначальное состояние? Активность ума основывается на способности изначального состояния, лежащего в основе ума, проявлять и проявляться. 
Все, что упоминалось мной выше - со слов ЧННРинпоче.

Ум, хоть и арупа, ясен и познающ, тем не менее, не однороден. Есть грубые уровни ума и его активности, есть тонкие и сверхтонкие, как Ясный Свет, например. Но, насколько известно из авторитетных источников, дальше изначального состояния ничего нет, оно источник всех проявлений.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Что одно и то же? Союз пустоты и проявлений? или ум и изначальное состояние? Активность ума основывается на способности изначального состояния, лежащего в основе ума, проявлять и проявляться. 
> Все, что упоминалось мной выше - со слов ЧННРинпоче.
> 
> Ум, хоть и арупа, ясен и познающ, тем не менее, не однороден. Есть грубые уровни ума и его активности, есть тонкие и сверхтонкие, как Ясный Свет, например. Но, насколько известно из авторитетных источников, дальше изначального состояния ничего нет, оно источник всех проявлений.


Мы ведь говорили о природе ума, а не об уме...

----------


## Jamtso

Ну так природа у него пустая, как и у всего прочего в этом мире.

Вопрос просто ставился так: природа ума и изначальное состояние одно и то же или нет? Несколько некорректная постановка.

Природа ума и природа изначального состояния - одно и то же - это пустота (кадак - изначальная чистота). А вот ум и изначальное состояние имеют отношение следствия и причины, соответственно.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Кьехо!  Слушайте же, мои счастливые сыновья!  Хотя то, что мы обычно называем «ум», повсюду ценят и много о нем рассуждают,  все же его не понимают или понимают неверно, или понимают только с одной стороны. Поскольку его не понимают правильно, таковым, каков он есть сам по себе,  возникает невообразимое количество философ¬ских теорий и доводов.





> Что касается того проблеска осознанности, который зовется «ум»,  то, если даже кто-то скажет, что он существует, в действительности его нет.  (С другой стороны) как источ¬ник он есть первопричина разнообразия всего блаженства нирваны и всей скорби сансары.  Что же касается его желан-ности, то его одинаково высоко ценят в Одиннадцати колес¬ницах.  Что до его названия, то различные имена, которые ему дают, непостижимы (своим числом).  Некоторые назы¬вают его «природа ума» или «собственно ум».  Некоторые тиртхики называют его атман, или «индивидуальное "я"».  Шраваки называют его «учение об анатмане, или отсутствии индивидуального "я"».  Читтаматрины именуют его читта, или «ум».  Некоторые называют его праджняпарамита, или «совершенство мудрости».  Некоторые именуют его татха-гатагарбха, или «зародыш состояния будды».  Некоторые именуют его махамудра, или «великий символ».  Некоторые называют его именем «единственное тигле».  Некоторые именуют его дхармадхату, или «измерение реальности».  Некоторые именуют его алайя, или «основа всего».  А неко¬торые именуют его просто «обычное осознание»


Полностью здесь.

----------


## Jamtso

Иван, а вы часом не в контексте рушенов - разделение ума и природы ума  - задаете свой вопрос? Если так, то в рушенах мы действительно пытаемся обнаружить изначальное состояние, поэтому природа ума в том смысле то же самое, что и изначальное состояние.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Иван, а вы часом не в контексте рушенов - разделение ума и природы ума  - задаете свой вопрос? Если так, то в рушенах мы действительно пытаемся обнаружить изначальное состояние, поэтому природа ума в том смысле то же самое, что и изначальное состояние.


Нет, не в этом смысле, хотя и похоже.

----------


## Иван Денисов

Ригпа - это одна из характеристик изначального состояния или само изначальное состояние?

----------


## ullu

В рушенах мы обнаруживаем естественное состояние, а не изначальное.
Это разные вещи.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> В рушенах мы обнаруживаем естественное состояние, а не изначальное.
> Это разные вещи.


Это разве не одно и то же? Если нет, то в чём разница? Вообще речь не про рушены.

----------


## ullu

> Это разве не одно и то же? Если нет, то в чём разница? Вообще речь не про рушены.


Ну вроде как естественное состояние это когда мы оставляем ум таким, какой он есть, без суждений и так далее.
Но знание природы не раскрыто ещё.
А изначальное состояние это пребывание в знании своей природы.
Ну и я так понимаю,что когда мы оставляем ум в естественом состоянии он сам собой входит в состояние знания, то есть в изначальное состояние.

----------


## Zom

> Ну и я так понимаю,что когда мы оставляем ум в естественом состоянии он сам собой входит в состояние знания, то есть в изначальное состояние.


Вообще-то если мы оставляем ум в естественном состоянии, то он и продолжает естественным образом пребывать в собственной омрачённости, и не в какое состояние знания он не входит -)

----------


## ullu

> Вообще-то если мы оставляем ум в естественном состоянии, то он и продолжает естественным образом пребывать в собственной омрачённости, и не в какое состояние знания он не входит -)


Вообще то не серьезно оспаривать коренной текст, с комментарием Патрула Ринпоче.

"Если просто позволить уму успокоиться, не делая при этом специальных усилий что-либо изменить в нем, он сам по себе вступит в это состояние знания-ведения, или изначального осознания, которое [по своей природе] есть Ясный Свет. И поскольку его естественное состояние невозможно постичь путем рассудочных построений, для того, чтобы обнаружить в себе это саморожденное и изначальное осознание, чуждое искусственных построений и усилий, следует, как сказано в коренном тексте, [пребывать в рав-ностности], "...не пытаясь ни рассеивать, ни сосредоточивать мысли"." (c) Золотые письмена

----------


## Ased

> "По своей сути Дзогчен - это Учение об изначальном состоянии бытия, которое представляет собой изначальную неотъемлемую природу каждого человека."
> 
> Чогьял Намкай Норбу "Кристалл и путь света" 
> Глава 2


Я об этом писал в теме йга, путь домай. Т.е изначальное состояние о котором говорится в хатха йоге, в дзогчене это суть всего учения. Разве не самое лучшее подтверждение о схожесте методов и об одинаковости их результата.

----------


## ullu

> Вообще речь не про рушены.


Я не очень хорошо в этом во всем разбираюсь.
Но насколько мне понятно, то ригпа это "узнавание своей природы".
Природа это Еше или Йеше (Ye Shes, в общем).
Изначальное состояние это состояние ума пребывающего в узнавании своей природы.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> В рушенах мы обнаруживаем естественное состояние, а не изначальное.
> Это разные вещи.


Прочитала и задумалась... а сейчас я, вроде, тоже в естественном состоянии.  :Smilie: 
Википедия:
Естественность — в широком смысле близость к природе чего бы то ни было. В узком смысле соответствие между окружающим миром и человеком. Естество — синоним природы. Обычно естественность противопоставляется искусственности.

----------


## Иван Денисов

Возвращаюсь ещё к одному вопросу: ригпа (ежемгновенное присутствие) - это одна из характеристик  (качество) изначального состояния или само изначальное состояние?

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Ригпа - это одна из характеристик изначального состояния или само изначальное состояние?


Нормально здесь это обсуждать?

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Возвращаюсь ещё к одному вопросу: ригпа (ежемгновенное присутствие) - это одна из характеристик  (качество) изначального состояния или само изначальное состояние?


Изначальное состояние точно обладает качествами?

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Нормально здесь это обсуждать?


 А почему и нет? Это описано во множестве книг в открытой  продаже.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Изначальное состояние точно обладает качествами?


 Как я понимаю, изначально состояние характеризуется пустотой, ясностью и ригпа.

----------


## ullu

> Прочитала и задумалась... а сейчас я, вроде, тоже в естественном состоянии. 
> Википедия:
> Естественность — в широком смысле близость к природе чего бы то ни было. В узком смысле соответствие между окружающим миром и человеком. Естество — синоним природы. Обычно естественность противопоставляется искусственности.


Конечно можно и интеллектуально попытаться понять, что это за состояние. Но для того что бы знать это точно есть же рушены, зачем гадать?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Я об этом писал в теме йга, путь домай. Т.е изначальное состояние о котором говорится в хатха йоге, в дзогчене это суть всего учения. Разве не самое лучшее подтверждение о схожесте методов и об одинаковости их результата.


Так методы разные. Если в тибетском буддизме есть простирания, а в православной церкви бабушки в пол лбом бьют - земные поклоны делают, это ещё не значит, что методы одинаковые.

И если учитель, объясняя пхову, рассказывает о раю будды Амитабхи, и батюшка рассказывает о царствии небестном - это еще не значит, что цели одинаковые.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> А почему и нет? Это описано во множестве книг в открытой  продаже.


Странный довод. В открытой продаже можно купить хоть тексты тантр, но это же не значит, что их теперь нужно обсуждать где угодно и с кем угодно.

Да вот посмотрите на этот тред - по мотивам обрывочных спекуляций на тему Дзогчен и цитат учителей, вырванных из контекста, товарищ тут уже решил, что метод хатха-йоги и метод Дзогчен - это одно и то же.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Конечно можно и интеллектуально попытаться понять, что это за состояние. Но для того что бы знать это точно есть же рушены, зачем гадать?


Учения Дзогчена в традиции бон. В изложении Лопона Тендзина Намдака.



> В учениях Упадеши Дзогчена у нас есть практики _трегчод_ и _тодгал_. _Трегчод_ означает, что мы входим в состояние созерцания (_ригпа_), Естетственное Состояние (_нелуг_), и остаёмся в нём.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Да вот посмотрите на этот тред - по мотивам обрывочных спекуляций на тему Дзогчен, товарищ тут уже решил, что метод хатха-йоги и метод Дзогчен - это одно и то же.


Сорри, а что именно Вы называете "обрывочными спекуляциями на тему Дзогчен"?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Сорри, а что именно Вы называете "обрывочными спекуляциями на тему Дзогчен"?


Велкам. Все сообщения в этом треде.

----------


## ullu

> или само изначальное состояние?


Что значит САМО изначальное состояние? 
И оно мгновенное, а не ежемгновенное.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Велкам. Все сообщения в этом треде.


Свои тоже?

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Странный довод. В открытой продаже можно купить хоть тексты тантр, но это же не значит, что их теперь нужно обсуждать где угодно и с кем угодно.
> 
> Да вот посмотрите на этот тред - по мотивам обрывочных спекуляций на тему Дзогчен и цитат учителей, вырванных из контекста, товарищ тут уже решил, что метод хатха-йоги и метод Дзогчен - это одно и то же.


Книги в открытой продаже — это "Естественное освобождение" Падмасамбхавы, изд. Уддияна, 2003; "Всевышний источник", изд. Ринченлинг, 2001; Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче "Исцеление формой, светом, энергией и светом", Уддияна 2003.
Что в них есть такого, что нельзя обсудить на открытом форуме?

Что касается выводов хочу сказать, что и тему эту я завёл, чтобы самому не сделать какие-нибудь не те выводы.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Велкам. Все сообщения в этом треде.


 Почему Вы так уверены, что это спекуляции?

----------


## ullu

> Учения Дзогчена в традиции бон. В изложении Лопона Тендзина Намдака.


Разные учителя используют разную терминологию + переводчики, которые могут и не знать разницы между одним и другим.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Что значит САМО изначальное состояние? 
> И оно мгновенное, а не ежемгновенное.


 Это точно принципиально, а не различные трактовки переводчиком одного и того же термина (мгновенное или ежемгновенное)?
Так ригпа - это и есть изначальное состояние или одно из качеств изначального состояния? Или ригпа - это нечто отдельное от изначального состояния?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Что касается выводов хочу сказать, что и тему эту я завёл, чтобы самому не сделать какие-нибудь не те выводы.


А как вы узнаете, что сделали те выводы?
Чтобы не сделать не те выводы, лучше полагаться на учения сведущих учителей, а не на случайных советчиков с форума. 




> Свои тоже?


Разумеется.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Почему Вы так уверены, что это спекуляции?


Потому что это всё философские умозрительные построения, что согласно словарю Ушакова и есть одно из значений слова "спекуляция".

----------


## ullu

> Это точно принципиально, а не различные трактовки переводчиком одного и того же термина (мгновенное или ежемгновенное)?
> Так ригпа - это и есть изначальное состояние или одно из качеств изначального состояния?


Это точно принципиально. Почитайте "Бесседы в Конвее", например. Там объясняется смысл термина мгновенное присутствие и почему оно называется мгновенное. Конкретно на странице 563.
Цитировать я не могу здесь.

Я не знаю как отделить грушу от её грушевости. Я не знаю грушевость груши это она и есть или это одно из её качеств.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Возвращаюсь ещё к одному вопросу: ригпа (ежемгновенное присутствие) - это одна из характеристик  (качество) изначального состояния или само изначальное состояние?


Изначальное состояние - изначальная неотъемлимая природа каждого человека. (Кристалл)
Изначальное состояние человек переживает в недвойственном созерцании. (Там же)
"Тантра возвещающая счастье кукушки недвойственного видения (_ригпа_)"
Именно чистое присутствие  этой исконной самоосвобождающей осознанности, когда мы и не отвергаем мысль, и не следуем за ней, подразумевает тибетское слово _ригпа_, антоним слова _маригпа_, означающего коренное неведение двойственного ума. (Кристалл)

Если продолжать _спекулировать_ (заниматься философским умозрительным построением), то, мне кажется, _ригпа_ - это то, "что" мы делаем, а изначальное состояние - "как".  :Smilie:  Устроит?  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Это точно принципиально. Почитайте "Бесседы в Конвее", например. Там объясняется смысл термина мгновенное присутствие и почему оно называется мгновенное. Конкретно на странице 563.
> Цитировать я не могу здесь.


 А по старому изданию (трёхтомнику), если есть, не подскажете номер страницы?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Тань, не подсказывай! Пусть все три тома перечитает  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Тань, не подсказывай! Пусть все три тома перечитает


 Читаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> А по старому изданию (трёхтомнику), если есть, не подскажете номер страницы?


Не, старого издания нет .
Могу сказать что на верху страницы написано Самосовобождение: чердрол, шардрол, рангдрол.
Там пара страниц с таким названием, я думаю вы быстро найдете, если в старом издании есть этот ориентир.

----------


## ullu

> Тань, не подсказывай! Пусть все три тома перечитает


Это жестоко   :Smilie: ))

----------


## ullu

> Это глава "Круг дня и ночи: Приветствие учителям?"


Да.
Там абзац начинается - Следующая фраза очень важна . И дальше идет небольшое объяснение как раз.

----------


## ullu

За вопрос, кстати, спасибо. Я некоторые штуки для себя уточнила по ходу.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Да.
> Там абзац начинается - Следующая фраза очень важна . И дальше идет небольшое объяснение как раз.


 Там есть о первом мгновении и о присутствии, но я не нашёл ничего о разнице между мгновенным и ежемгновенным присутствием.
В каких-то старых переводах ригпа называлось "ежемгновенным присутствием". Сути ведь это не меняет. За цитату из "Бесед в Конвее" (с. 569) спасибо,  я понимаю это также, как там написано.

----------


## ullu

Исправила сообщение. Раз все так то и ок.
На мой взгляд меняет суть, но это мой взгляд. Тем более что сложно об этом говорить не вдаваясь в подробности, а в подробности вдаваться не хочется прилюдно.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Так откуда ежемгновенность то взялась?


 Это из каких-то старых переводов, когда термин ригпа переводился по-всякому. Где-то он назывался "ежемгновенным присутствием" и как-то я этому особого внимания и не придавал.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

Всем участникам большущее спасибо.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Это из каких-то старых переводов, когда термин ригпа переводился по-всякому. Где-то он назывался "ежемгновенным присутствием" и как-то я этому особого внимания и не придавал.


Ну я извиняюсь что вам пришлось в книжку идти. Мне на само мделе кажется, что акцент смещается. Но это уже ладно.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Ну я извиняюсь что вам пришлось в книжку идти. Мне на само мделе кажется, что акцент смещается. Но это уже ладно.


 Ну и замечательно, что можно лишний раз в книгу заглянуть. Тем более в такую.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Денисов

Нашёл:
Коренная природа ума — это нераздельность абсолютной пустоты, не проявленной ни в каком качестве, и ее нескончаемого, яркого света, коим само по себе сверкает и лучится ригпа.
Это *ежемгновенное*, неколебимое *присутствие*, которое невозможно прямо выразить словами, именуют «ригпа». То, что мыслит, — это только оно, поэтому его именуют «ум». Это оно внимательно ко всему, поэтому его именуют «внимательность». Хотя и невидимое, оно есть особое видение — ясное, устойчивое, непосредственное и неколебимое, поэтому его именуют «запредельное видение». Именно оно различает все конкретные явления, будто разделяет пластинки гриба, поэтому его именуют «различающая мудрость». Все эти названия: сугагпагарбха, «единственная сущность», «абсолютная природа», «изначальная мудрость», «срединный путь», «абсолютная истина», «Махамудра», «Ати-йога» и «пустота» — лишь его имена. Это неколебимое ригпа существует, и именно оно видит форму глазами, воспринимает звуки ушами, ощущает запахи носом, вкусы — языком и т.д. Все подобные ощущения есть именно это ясное *ежемгновенно сознающее* ригпа. А поскольку мы им обладаем и оно проявляется по-разному: то как неприязнь, то как привязанность, то как ненависть и т. д., а еще потому, что оно знает, помнит и осознаёт, нас именуют «живые существа».
"Естественное освобождение", Уддияна, Санкт-Петербург, 2003. с. 126-127 Переводчик Е. Антонова, редакция Т.Науменко, Ф.Маликова.

----------


## Zom

> Вообще то не серьезно оспаривать коренной текст, с комментарием Патрула Ринпоче.
> 
> "Если просто позволить уму успокоиться, не делая при этом специальных усилий что-либо изменить в нем, он сам по себе вступит в это состояние знания-ведения, или изначального осознания, которое [по своей природе] есть Ясный Свет. И поскольку его естественное состояние невозможно постичь путем рассудочных построений, для того, чтобы обнаружить в себе это саморожденное и изначальное осознание, чуждое искусственных построений и усилий, следует, как сказано в коренном тексте, [пребывать в рав-ностности], "...не пытаясь ни рассеивать, ни сосредоточивать мысли"." (c) Золотые письмена


Комментарий комментарием, а собственный опыт показывает обратное -)
Я могу расслабиться, не стараясь ни рассеивать, ни сосредотачивать ум, и при этом он находится в самом обычном ступоре. Никакого всеведения не происходит -)

----------


## ullu

> Комментарий комментарием, а собственный опыт показывает обратное -)
> Я могу расслабиться, не стараясь ни рассеивать, ни сосредотачивать ум, и при этом он находится в самом обычном ступоре. Никакого всеведения не происходит -)


Это же часть метода, начало метода - первый завет Гараба Дордже.
Кроме того возможно вы думаете, что расслабились, а на самом деле - нет.
Раз есть ступор , то ум за что-то цепляется.

----------


## Zom

> Это же часть метода, начало метода - первый завет Гараба Дордже.
> Кроме того возможно вы думаете, что расслабились, а на самом деле - нет.
> Раз есть ступор , то ум за что-то цепляется.


Ну если только начало, тогда быть может определённая релаксация не помешает -) Однако без сосредоточения дальше всё равно не пробраться.

----------


## Zom

Будда говорил, что предел его видения света и формы зависел от сосредоточенности. 

“В том случае, когда моя концентрация была ограниченной, моё видение также было ограниченным. С ограниченным видением я постигал ограниченный свет и ограниченные формы. Но в том случае, когда моя концентрация была неограниченной, моё видение также было неограниченным. С неограниченным видением я постигал неограниченный свет и неограниченные формы даже на протяжении целого дня или целой ночи или на протяжении целого дня и ночи”.
(Upakkilesa Sutta #128; MN. III. 161-162; MLDB. By B B. 1014-1015; “yasmim kho samaye paritto Samadhi hoti, parittam me tamhi samaye cakkhu hoti; so ‘ham parittena cakkhuna parittan c’eva obhasam sanjanami paritani ca rupani passami. Yasmim pana samaye apparitto me Samadhi hoti, appamanam me tamhi samaye cakkhu hoti; so’ham appamanena cakkhuna appamanare’eva obhasam sanjanami ca rupani passami kevalam pi rattim kevalam pi divasam kevalam pi rattindivanti (MN. III. 160) )

"Только когда ум возделан (cittabhavana), только тогда он ярко сияет". Это утверждение ясно говорит о том, что когда Будда находился в Джхане, у него был свет и видение сияющего ума. Как он терял это состояние Джханы, так он терял и свет и видение. Определяя причины этой потери, он обнаружил, что когда загрязнения возвратились в ум, его концентрация также ушла. Когда ушла концентрация, исчезли свет и видение. Тогда он практиковал внимательность до тех пор, пока не восстановил концентрацию, видение и свет. Когда он вновь терял концентрацию, он опять же терял видение и свет. Когда он распознал причину того, почему это случается, он понял, что другие ментальные загрязнения возникли в нём. Тогда он опять начал культивировать внимательность и достиг концентрации, света, видения. Это безошибочное свидетельство того, что внимательность должна присутствовать в концентрации, чтобы понять причины и восстановить утраченное сосредоточение.

Когда есть яркий свет, наше видение становится чистым, и мы видим вещи в истинном свете. Когда мы выходим из Джханы, мы теряем это видение и чистоту ума.

Подобно золоту, которое теряет свой блеск при подмешивании пяти металлов: железа, меди, олова, свинца и серебра, так и ум теряет своё сияние по причине пяти препятствий (nivaranas - неугомонность и беспокойство, сонливость и апатия, чувственные желания, сомнения, раздражительность или злонамеренность) (SN. V. 92; CDB by BB, 1590). Когда появляются препятствия, Джхана теряется.

Убеждение в том, что медитирующий должен выйти из Джханы для того, чтобы развить сверхъестественное знание (abhinnas) или уничтожить загрязнения и достичь просветления, строится на предположении, что сконцентрированный ум становится единым с объектом медитации и поглощённым этим объектом. По этой причине некоторые переводят Джхану или Саматху как поглощённое сосредоточение. Если ум поглощён объектом, он парализован и не способен делать что-либо. 

Это может является правдой, если Джхана достигнута без участия внимательности. Именно это случилось с учителями Бодхисаттвы Готамы. Они застряли в Джхане, но думали, что достигли просветления. Такого не случится, если вы достигаете Джханы с внимательностью. Когда мы достигаем правильной Джханы, наша внимательность чиста, наше спокойствие и сосредоточение сильно, наше внимание заострено. Правильное Сосредоточение (samma Samadhi) объединяет все ментальные факторы, которые Будда перечислил в Anupada Сутте (MN.# 111).

_Дост. Х. Гунаратана_

----------


## ullu

> Ну если только начало, тогда быть может определённая релаксация не помешает -) Однако без сосредоточения дальше всё равно не пробраться.


Нет, в дзогчен другая позиция в отношении сосредоточения.
Сомневаться в дееспособности методов и воззрения  дзочген не вижу смысла.
Даже хотя бы на соновании того, что эта дееспособность подтверждается бесспорной реализацией многих учителей.
Кроме того посел изучения и практики не остается никаких сомнений в том, что эта позиция полностью дееспособна и верна.
Поэтому для меня эта дискуссия никакого смысла не имеет.
А если вас заинтересует эта позиция и её проверка и изучение , то изучать её вам надо непосредственно у учителя дзочген, а не из моих постов, так что не думаю что есть смысл продолжать это обсуждение.

----------


## Zom

Ладно, Вам виднее -)

----------


## Sadhak

> Нормально здесь это обсуждать?


Меня с утра что-то нервировало, я вот все копался-копался и подумал, что скорее всего это прочитанная фраза  :Smilie:  где-то на заднем фоне неясно маячила. Ну, вот, тогда уж спрошу, а где еще и как это обсуждать, если на личную аудиенцию к учителю очередь, которую он просто физически выдержать не может? Это вообще форум для чего?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> а где еще и как это обсуждать, если на личную аудиенцию к учителю очередь, которую он просто физически выдержать не может? Это вообще форум для чего?


Во-первых, как показывает опыт, 99% вопросов отпадают, если просто внимательно послушать учителя на ретрите или трансляции. Вплоть до чисто магических случаев, когда на двухтысячном ретрите ко мне поворачивается девушка и задаёт конкретный вопрос, и через десять секунд учитель говорит: "У кого-то может возникнуть такой-то вопрос, так, вот отвечаю..."

Тот 1% вопросов который может остаться даже после внимательного слушания можно задать учителю на аудиенции, по электронной почте, через секретаря и так далее.

Кроме того, можно задать вопрос не только ваджрному гуру, но и просто сведущим и опытным ученикам, которых уполномочил учитель. 

Если говорить о Дзогчен-общине, то, например, можно спросить учителей Санти Маха Сангхи. 

Если уж очень хочется пообщаться о практике в интернете, то лучше это делать среди практикующих то же учение. Например, ученики Чогьяла Намкая Норбу это могут сделать на форуме Дзогчен-общины, в закрытой части.

Иначе - сами видите, когда к дискуссии присоединяются те, кто говорит в контекстах других учений или традиций, возникает только приумножение путаницы.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Если говорить о Дзогчен-общине, то, например, можно спросить учителей Санти Маха Сангхи.


Инструкторов.

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Меня с утра что-то нервировало, я вот все копался-копался и подумал, что скорее всего это прочитанная фраза  где-то на заднем фоне неясно маячила. Ну, вот, тогда уж спрошу, а где еще и как это обсуждать, если на личную аудиенцию к учителю очередь, которую он просто физически выдержать не может? Это вообще форум для чего?


Я имела ввиду, что не всю литературу можно процитировать в этом форуме.

----------


## ullu

> Инструкторов.


Учителей. Они во всем мире учителя называются официально, но на русский перевели как инструкторы )

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Учителей. Они во всем мире учителя называются официально, но на русский перевели как инструкторы )


А почему так? Из скромности?

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Учителей. Они во всем мире учителя называются официально, но на русский перевели как инструкторы )


Опытный практикующий, объясняющий практику, тоже учитель? 
Тогда и тут мы все учителя.  :Smilie: 
И в школе есть ученики, обладающие бОльшими энциклопедическими знаниями, чем преподаватель, но они всё равно остаются учениками.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Опытный практикующий, объясняющий практику, тоже учитель?


Смотря что вкладывать в слово "учитель". 
У Берзина есть на эту тему подробно в книге "Опора на духовного учителя".

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Смотря что вкладывать в слово "учитель".


Согласна. Наши враги - тоже наши учителя.

----------


## ullu

> Опытный практикующий, объясняющий практику, тоже учитель? 
> Тогда и тут мы все учителя. 
> И в школе есть ученики, обладающие бОльшими энциклопедическими знаниями, чем преподаватель, но они всё равно остаются учениками.


Ну учитель СМС, Янтры и Танца это ж не опытный практикующий , объясняющий практику, а уполномоченый Ринпоче обучать определенным вещам человек, знания которого, правильность понимания и способность правильно изложить и обучить проверены Ринпоче.
Есть все же некоторая разница, на мой взгляд.

----------


## ullu

> А почему так? Из скромности?


Да бог его знает. Я так думаю что из-за устойчивости выражения. Наверное пошло от инструкторов по йоге , дайвингу и альпинизму  :Smilie:

----------


## Pema Wangmo

> Ну учитель СМС, Янтры и Танца это ж не опытный практикующий , объясняющий практику, а уполномоченый Ринпоче обучать определенным вещам человек, знания которого, правильность понимания и способность правильно изложить и обучить проверены Ринпоче.
> Есть все же некоторая разница, на мой взгляд.


Инструктор Янтры учит Янтре. Инструктор по танцу учит танцу.  А чему учит инструктор СМС? Что есть "определенные вещи"? Это Учение Дзогчен или нет? Если да, то между инструктором и учителем Дзогчен для меня тоже есть разница.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Пэма Вангмо, вы удивитесь, но учитель Санти Маха Сангхи учит Санти Маха Сангхе. И это учение Дзогчен. Точно так же, как Танец Ваджра или Янтра-йога. 
Ваше дело, как к этому относиться.
И в английском, и в итальянском языке есть слово "instructor/istruttore", но Ринпоче всегда и целенаправленно говорит "учителя". Думаю, на то есть причина.

----------


## ullu

> Инструктор Янтры учит Янтре. Инструктор по танцу учит танцу.  А чему учит инструктор СМС?


СМС конечно, чему ж ещё?



> Что есть "определенные вещи"?


Учитель базового уровня СМС учит базвовому уровню...и т.д.
Базовый уровень описан в Драгоценном сосуде. 



> Это Учение Дзогчен или нет? Если да, то между инструктором и учителем Дзогчен для меня тоже есть разница.


Конечно учителя СМС не дают прямую передачу, но они же обучают практикам конкретного раздела СМС.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А кто будет учить, когда ННР уйдет?

----------


## Иван Денисов

> А кто будет учить, когда ННР уйдет?


 То учение, которое Вы от него получили и практикуете.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ну да... 


> кипарис во дворе.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Ну да...


 Вы сомневаетесь, что учение, которое даёт Намкай Норбу даст в Вас свои плоды, если практиковать? Или Вы ещё не получили прямого введения? 
А с кипарисом - добро пожаловать. Сделаем риво санг чо.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> А кто будет учить, когда ННР уйдет?


Откуда же это может быть сейчас то известно? :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Откуда же это может быть сейчас то известно?


Ну как "откуда"? Должны же быть сердечные ученики, продолжатели линии? Или это в секрете держится?

----------


## ullu

Это вроде у махасиддхов так, а не везде.
Один сердечный ученик - продолжатель линии. 
А Ринпоче специально сделал курс СМС , для подготовки учителей - продолжателей лини. Вот кто выучится до конца тот и будет продолжать, я так думаю.
Пока никто до конца не выучился.

----------


## PampKin Head

Некоторые, доучившись до 4 &, тему оставили...

----------


## Айвар

> Или Вы ещё не получили прямого введения?


А те кто получил, приняв решение, прибывают в уверенности освобождения (лучезарного света).
Я не говорю о действии дзогченпа, это удел учителей, но практика медитации дзогчен это действительно интересная тема.

(Природа ума, на мой взгляд это очень неудачное название. Начав говорить об уме, тут же по необходимости надо перейти к истинной, абсолютной и т. п. )

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Некоторые, доучившись до 4 &, тему оставили...


чем они интересно занимались все это время? Проверяли на истинность? :Smilie:  с таким отношением и базовый то уровень не имело смысл получать.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Вот кто выучится до конца тот и будет продолжать, я так думаю.
> Пока никто до конца не выучился.


Ну а что, это неподъемная тема совсем? Вроде Ринпоче уже десятки лет учит. Кто-то же должен был получить соответствующее образование, уйти в ретрит, получить благословление, и так далее?

Не, с инструкторами понятно, но это вроде как базовый уровень - то есть, чтобы передавать знание, стать учителем Дзогчена - нужен другой, более высокий уровень реализации, если я правильно понимаю.

Должен же быть кто-то, иначе как? Уйдет Ринпоче, и что?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Должен же быть кто-то, иначе как? Уйдет Ринпоче, и что?


".......Но шофер-любитель удовлетворен не был. 

-- Позвольте, -- воскликнул он с юношеской назойливостью, -- но ведь в пробеге нет никаких "лорен-дитрихов"! Я читал в газете, что идут два "паккарда", два "фиата" и один "студебеккер". 

-- Идите к чертовой матери со своим "студебеккером"! -- заорал Остап. -- Кто такой Студебеккер? Это ваш родственник Студебеккер? Папа ваш Студебеккер? Чего вы прилипли к человеку? Русским языком ему говорят, что "студебеккер" в последний момент заменен "лорен-дитрихом", а он морочит голову! "Студебеккер!" 

Юношу уже давно оттеснили распорядители, а Остап долго еще взмахивал руками и бормотал: 

-- Знатоки! Убивать надо таких знатоков! "Студебеккер" ему подавай!" (с)  :Wink:

----------


## dongen

если кого-то мучаю вопросы - может спросить напрямую у Н Н Р, если ответ услышат - здорово, если нет - рано ещё  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Ну а что, это неподъемная тема совсем? Вроде Ринпоче уже десятки лет учит. Кто-то же должен был получить соответствующее образование, уйти в ретрит, получить благословление, и так далее?


Обрести реализацию дзочген подъемная ли тема???????
Это шутка?  :Smilie: 

На самом деле я не знаю как обстоят дела с учениками и у кого какие достижения. 
Я знаю что есть несколько близких учеников Ринпоче, но я не знаю какая у них реализация. А тут вопрос в реализации, не в образовании.



> Не, с инструкторами понятно, но это вроде как базовый уровень - то есть, чтобы передавать знание, стать учителем Дзогчена - нужен другой, более высокий уровень реализации, если я правильно понимаю.


Да нет.
Не правильно понимаете. Программа Санти Маха Сангхи, если я не ошибаюсь , состоит из 9ти уровней + базовый.
Сейчас есть три человека в международной ДО, которые получили разрешение обучать 2му уровню СМС.
Я не сдавала экзамены ни базового уровня, ни первого , ни тем более второго уровня СМС, поэтому я не знаю чему обучают на 1 и 2 уровнях, поскольку посетить ретирты 1го и 2го урвоеней можно только сдав экзамен базвого и 1го уровня соотвественно.
Но насколько я понимаю 9тый уровень предполагает не просто базовые знания о методах и воззрении.



> Должен же быть кто-то, иначе как? Уйдет Ринпоче, и что?


 И придет )))
Ну вот если кто дойдет до 9го уровня, то будет кто-то. А если нет, то ничего, будем лапу сосать .

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Все будет хорошо.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Всё уже хорошо  :Smilie:

----------


## Юнонг

Зачем знать механику?
Если не анализировать, то не будет необходимости в синтезе.

Однако, бесцельность сложновата.
Не получишь результат, нечего будет выбросить. А как же без этого?
Раз сказали, значит надо...

----------


## Ased

Я вот думаю к чему все это.  :Smilie:   Вы ведь от темы ушли очень далеко. 




> Так методы разные. Если в тибетском буддизме есть простирания, а в православной церкви бабушки в пол лбом бьют - земные поклоны делают, это ещё не значит, что методы одинаковые.
> 
> И если учитель, объясняя пхову, рассказывает о раю будды Амитабхи, и батюшка рассказывает о царствии небестном - это еще не значит, что цели одинаковые.


Вот мы же осознаем разницу между простираниями в Буддизме и схожими действиями в православии. Вот тут как раз и важна осознанность. Потому что материалисты очень часто говорят о похожести мировых религий в их внешних проявлениях (ритуал, религ. праздники и прочее), и на основе этого делают вывод что все религии одинаковы по сути ибо внешне похожи, но разнятся в деталях из за культурно этнических особенностей исповедующих их народов. Бред? Я к чему спросил: в Буддизме тоже есть ритуал и его цели и назначения мне лично не до конца понятны. Если Будда дал техники, которые ведут к освобождению, то накой нам ритуалы. Айда практиковать и выходить за пределы обусловленного. Но раз появился ритуал значит это зачем то надо. Я вот не помню что бы будда учил ритуалу и тем же простираниям.  :Smilie:  

Я тут по поводу методов подумал, и у меня возник логичный вопрос, если разные методы ведут к одной цели и в конечном итоге выполняют свое назначение, то где критерий, который определяет какой метод человек может применять а какой нет. Все понятно с благими и неблагими методами. Когда для достижения одной цели можно использовать метод с применением насилия и более сложный но без насилия, мы естественно выберем без. А вот что касается изначального состояния, тут ведь нет такого, что мы комуто вредим или совершаем неблагое деяние. Если например практикующий янтра йогу достиг изначального, свободного, просветленного состояния, то это хорошо. А если практикующий крия йогу достиг такого же состояния, то это не хорошо? Почему и кто определяет критерий. Я понимаю, что Будда ругал тех кто думает что через ритуалы и слияние с Брахмой достигает освобождения. Но ведь с тех пор много воды утекло, многие так называемые "Индуисткие" традиции переняли Буддиские методы и начали их изменять, расспространять может даже искажать, но не в этом суть. Если эти методы иногда срабатывают (ибо взяты были с безошибочных техник Буддизма), то логичный вопрос. Нужно ли их отбросить, по причине ограничености взглядов или успешно интегрировать в свою практику и применять для достижения освобождения, просветеления, изначального состояния. Ведь суть то в том, методы разнятся, а в том, что они дают одинаковый результат, а вот критерии их легетимности это как раз вопрос, на который следует найти ответ сообща.

P.S. Данные изречения и вопросы не ставят целью и не должны быть причиной волнений и разногласий в сангхе. С уважением Ased.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Асед, конечо, отбрасывать не надо. В Базовом уровне Санти-Маха-Сангхи изучается и воззрение и сущность всех методов освобождения - и колесницы Сутры, и Крия-йоги, и Маха-йоги.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Я могу расслабиться, не стараясь ни рассеивать, ни сосредотачивать ум, и при этом он находится в самом обычном ступоре. Никакого всеведения не происходит -)


Во-первых, могут быть тонкие неосознаваемые напряжения и препятствия. Во-вторых, без передачи, с помощью которой точно распознается смысл изначального состояния дзогчен, не помогут ни концентрация, ни расслабление.




> Я не сдавала экзамены ни базового уровня, ни первого , ни тем более второго уровня СМС, поэтому я не знаю чему обучают на 1 и 2 уровнях


На 2 уровне дзогчен, только дзогчен и ничего, кроме дзогчен  :Smilie: 

По поводу изначального состояния, природы ума, ригпа, естественного состояния и т.д. нет смысла пытаться устанавливать логические соответствия, потому что двойственная логика здесь не работает. Это все просто некие указания на то, что находится за пределами словесного выражения.

----------


## Айвар

Частное мнение. 
Забавно как люди из простой и очевидной светоносности (взгляда) могут создать такую многоуровневую "свистопляску". 
(О светоносности (ума, души, сердца, духа) говорят все духовные учения.)

----------


## Gaza

> Сомневаться в дееспособности методов и воззрения дзочген не вижу смысла.
> Даже хотя бы на соновании того, что эта дееспособность подтверждается бесспорной реализацией многих учителей


Если среди этих реализованных учителей не тибетцы? И если "да" то, назовите их, пожалуйста.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Частное мнение. 
> Забавно как люди из простой и очевидной светоносности (взгляда) могут создать такую многоуровневую "свистопляску". 
> (О светоносности (ума, души, сердца, духа) говорят все духовные учения.)


Вы бы изучили сначала все духовные учения а потом и говорили на эту тему :Smilie: ) а от простого прочтения чего-то где-то знание не появится, его надо добыть тяжким трудом :Smilie:  и чтобы подобное заявлять тяжким трудом во всех духовных учениях)) а иначе все это фантазии ума) 
ЗЫ: да и Люцифер так-то Светоносец вроде, в Сатанизм подадимся? :Smilie: ))

----------


## Ased

> Во-первых, могут быть тонкие неосознаваемые напряжения и препятствия. Во-вторых, без передачи, с помощью которой точно распознается смысл изначального состояния дзогчен, не помогут ни концентрация, ни расслабление.


Что же такого ценного и транчендентального содержится в передаче?




> Асед, конечо, отбрасывать не надо. В Базовом уровне Санти-Маха-Сангхи изучается и воззрение и сущность всех методов освобождения - и колесницы Сутры, и Крия-йоги, и Маха-йоги.


Так , тогда непонятно почему в Ламриме говорится о том, что прочтение Индуистких текстов и вообще изучение всех не Буддиских методов освобождения является ложным воззрением, которое входит в 10 неблагих врат кармы. Может я не правильно понял высказывание из Ламрима, а может есть что то еще.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Если среди этих реализованных учителей не тибетцы? И если "да" то, назовите их, пожалуйста.


Уддиянцы и индийцы подойдут?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Что же такого ценного и транчендентального содержится в передаче?


Да попробуйте. Что пересказывать-то то, что трансцендентно  :Smilie: 




> Так , тогда непонятно почему в Ламриме говорится о том, что прочтение Индуистких текстов и вообще изучение всех не Буддиских методов освобождения является ложным воззрением, которое входит в 10 неблагих врат кармы. Может я не правильно понял высказывание из Ламрима, а может есть что то еще.


А при чем тут одно к другому?
В базовом уровне СМС изучаются различные буддийские воззрения, соответствующие методы и их сущность. Индуистские воззрения тоже упоминаются, как раз, чтобы понять отличия мирских воззрений от немирских, и не заблуждаться по этому поводу. Так что в этом никаких противоречий с Ламримом.

----------


## Gaza

> Уддиянцы и индийцы подойдут?


Индийцы подойдут, если не очень древние. А уддиянцы....... Это сотрудники издательства "Уддияна"?
Там много реализованных мастеров?

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Я не сдавала экзамены ни базового уровня, ни первого , ни тем более второго уровня СМС


А почему? Очень сложно?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Обрести реализацию дзочген подъемная ли тема???????
> Это шутка?


Изначально, речь шла о девятом уровне СМС. Это реализация Дзогчен?

Мой вопрос так и остался открытым: выходит, на примете нет людей, которые обрели реализацию и могли бы продолжить передавать учения Ринпоче на Западе.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Изначально, речь шла о девятом уровне СМС. Это реализация Дзогчен?
> 
> Мой вопрос так и остался открытым: выходит, на примете нет людей, которые обрели реализацию и могли бы продолжить передавать учения Ринпоче на Западе.


Какие-то глупые рассуждения... какая реализация за 50 с лишним лет? вроде где-то столько Ринпоче передает на западе Учение. за такой срок можно не стать мастером сапоги шить. А вы про реализацию полную.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Изначально, речь шла о девятом уровне СМС. Это реализация Дзогчен?


Первые три уровня связаны с первым заветом Гараба Дордже и соответствуют разделу Сэмдэ. Вторая тройка соответствует второму завету и разделу Лонгдэ, с 7 по 9 уровни содержат практики тайной Упадеши и соответствуют третьему завету. 




> Мой вопрос так и остался открытым: выходит, на примете нет людей, которые обрели реализацию и могли бы продолжить передавать учения Ринпоче на Западе.


Среди учеников Ринпоче есть люди, которые практикуют методы Лонгдэ и Упадеши. Они неприметны, поэтому у вас их нет на примете. 

Не понятно, почему вас так волнует этот вопрос. Ринпоче пока с нами, слава буддам, жив и здоров. Все разговоры на тему что будет и как будет после, по меньшей мере, просто неэтичны. К чему эти рассуждалки?

----------


## Айвар

> Вы бы изучили сначала все духовные учения а потом и говорили на эту тему) а от простого прочтения чего-то где-то знание не появится, его надо добыть тяжким трудом и чтобы подобное заявлять тяжким трудом во всех духовных учениях)) а иначе все это фантазии ума) 
> ЗЫ: да и Люцифер так-то Светоносец вроде, в Сатанизм подадимся?))


Да, эту грань светоносности я как-то упустил  :Smilie:  А между тем, это опьянение светоносностью (божественностью) весьма зловредная штука. Я тут как-то намедни просматривал хроники военных лет, и знаете что бросилось в глаза - да, возможно, угадали, именно светоносность (божественность) и при том это выражалось и у немцев, и у русских, и у японцев (про них был фильм), и представьте все это происходило на почве весьма сомнительной идеологии. Видна была этакая массовая светоносноть (сравнимая с нашими детскими воспонимнаниями, когда все было так ярко, солнечно). 

Я ни в коем разе не ставлю под сомнения практику дзогчен, но согласитесь, что взрослых людей, благородных и светоносных, не так уж много, но зато с уверенностью можно указать на отдельные моменты в нашей жизни, когда светоносность проявляется, а значит и служит нам источником вдохновения.
Просто после учения о воззрении дзогчен - семде, на мой взгляд, довольно трудно перейти к практике лонгде и даже не столько это, а  сколько неверное направление самой практики. 

Массовость тоже обладает очевидной светимостью. :Smilie: 

Интересно как вы понимаете второй завет: принять решение!? (ожно без умствование, которые,как я понял,вам претят  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Интересно как вы понимаете второй завет: принять решение!?


Вы меня экзаменуете? Извольте. Второй завет означает, что вы не сидите и не гадаете остались у вас сомнения или нет, а с помощью методов, которые передает Учитель и практики, вы получаете непосредственное переживание и опыт, после чего у вас уже нет сомнений.

----------


## Gaza

> какая реализация за 50 с лишним лет? вроде где-то столько Ринпоче передает на западе Учение. за такой срок можно не стать мастером сапоги шить. А вы про реализацию полную


50 лет - это целая жизнь. Если целой жизни недостаточно зачем тогда вообще огород городить.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> 50 лет - это целая жизнь. Если целой жизни недостаточно зачем тогда вообще огород городить.


Вы хоть пару семян посейте, потом и обсудим зачем дальше их сеять и ждать урожая.

----------


## ullu

> Изначально, речь шла о девятом уровне СМС. Это реализация Дзогчен?


Я не знаю что на 9том уровне.

Я тако поняла что вас интересует кто будет давать передачу. Что бы давать передачу дзочген надо что бы была полная реализация дзогчен, да.




> Мой вопрос так и остался открытым: выходит, на примете нет людей, которые обрели реализацию и могли бы продолжить передавать учения Ринпоче на Западе.


У меня на примете нет. У Ринпоче на примете - не знаю.

----------


## ullu

> 50 лет - это целая жизнь. Если целой жизни недостаточно зачем тогда вообще огород городить.


Потмоу что если не городить то эт будет продолжаться бесконечно.

----------


## ullu

> Просто после учения о воззрении дзогчен - семде, на мой взгляд, довольно трудно перейти к практике лонгде и даже не столько это, а  сколько неверное направление самой практики.


Почему? Что за безумие? И вообще куда перейти?

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати... Ринпоче говорил раньше о том, что полученного на общем семинаре (сорри, не применяю термин "ретрит") вполне достаточно, чтобы обрести реализацию.

Дзогчен как Путь - это как кун-фу. Просто надо развивать свое кун-фу.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Какие-то глупые рассуждения... какая реализация за 50 с лишним лет? вроде где-то столько Ринпоче передает на западе Учение. за такой срок можно не стать мастером сапоги шить. А вы про реализацию полную.


Это не рассуждения, это вопросы. Внимательней следите за темой, хотя это и непросто. Мне заявили, мол есть система СМС, и даже 9-й уровень. И что? на мой вопрос так и не ответили. А если вы за 50 лет сапоги не можете научиться шить, то о чем вообще разговор.

Че, кстати, нервные все такие?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Они неприметны, поэтому у вас их нет на примете. 
> 
> Не понятно, почему вас так волнует этот вопрос. Ринпоче пока с нами, слава буддам, жив и здоров. Все разговоры на тему что будет и как будет после, по меньшей мере, просто неэтичны. К чему эти рассуждалки?


Советую абстрагироваться от моей личности, бо это оффтопик. Дляначала.

Чем неэтичны эти разговоры? Вроде бы, правомерный вопрос. Ринпоче я почитаю, и тут не может быть третьих мнений. Если есть ученики как вы объяснили - я только радуюсь. Собственно, этим ответом и можно было ограничиться.

С уважением

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Я тако поняла что вас интересует кто будет давать передачу. Что бы давать передачу дзочген надо что бы была полная реализация дзогчен, да. У меня на примете нет. У Ринпоче на примете - не знаю.


Я так понимаю, преемник будет не только давать передачу, но и развивать деятельность, как сейчас это делает сам Ринпоче.

Я конечно не большой специалист, но во многих намтарах говорится о близких, сердечных учениках. И никто из мастеров, вроде, не скрывал этого. Все, наверное, понимали, что Миларепа имел особое значение как ученик для Марпы, и т.п. по аналогии.

Если я не прав - поправьте.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> И никто из мастеров, вроде, не скрывал этого. Все, наверное, понимали, что Миларепа имел особое значение как ученик для Марпы, и т.п. по аналогии.


Ну, в то же время и реестров, полагаю, не составляли (любимый, самый любимый, сердечный, самый сердечный, любимеший из наисердечных и т.п.). Например, в книге Патрула Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя" упоминается: "Великий пандита Вималамитра передавал обычные буддийские учения Сутры и Тантры. Благодаря тому, что он широко распространял и особое, тайное учение Дзогчен нингтиг, передавая его счастливцам — своим *достойным последователям*, это учение расцвело. *Большинство из последователей* этой традиции обрели радужные тела." Поименно счастливцев, увы, не перечислили.  :Wink:  
Удачи!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Зодпа, когда время придет, реализованные ученики сами проявятся.
О Ринпоче сначала тоже никто не знал, да и никогда он не позиционировал себя, как учителя, пока ученики не вынудили его начать проводить ретриты.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Да, Андрей, так наверное и будет. Вопрос конечно чисто "от головы" - просто при такой обширной деятельности и приносимой пользе стало интересно, как это продолжится?

Мне жаль, если кто-то счел тему оскорбительной

----------


## ullu

> Я так понимаю, преемник будет не только давать передачу, но и развивать деятельность, как сейчас это делает сам Ринпоче.


Для деятельности, то есть для сохранения учения, есть Дзогчен община и вот курс СМС, насколько я понимаю как раз для этого.
Но это мое такое мнение, а не официальное.




> Я конечно не большой специалист, но во многих намтарах говорится о близких, сердечных учениках. И никто из мастеров, вроде, не скрывал этого. Все, наверное, понимали, что Миларепа имел особое значение как ученик для Марпы, и т.п. по аналогии.
> 
> Если я не прав - поправьте.


Я тоже не большой специалист, но я читала , что передача от учителя сердечному ученику это особенность именно линии передачи махасиддхов.
То есть вот эта линия передачи к которой принадлежат Тилопа, Наропа, Марпа, Миларепа и другие махасиддхи , в ней как раз применяется такой вид сохранения учения.
А в других линиях передачи учение может сохранятся по другому. Есть же например терма, есть монашество и так далее.
Мы практикуем, например, учения, переданые Ринпоче учителем Аю Кхандро. Но Ринпоче был не единственный её ученик, и она была не единственной близкой ученицей своего учителя.
То есть здесь другой принцип сохранения учения.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это не рассуждения, это вопросы.


Вопрос часть рассуждений. А задавать вопросы просто так, ради подкола и не желая слушать ответы, это глупость. И ответ не обязан быть таким, какой вы его хотите. И когда задают вопрос ставят знак вопроса, а "выходит и бла бла бла" без знака вопроса - это рассуждения.



> Внимательней следите за темой, хотя это и непросто. Мне заявили, мол есть система СМС, и даже 9-й уровень. И что? на мой вопрос так и не ответили. А если вы за 50 лет сапоги не можете научиться шить, то о чем вообще разговор.


По-моему это вы даже не читаете, что вам пишут. Шить сапоги и быть мастером по шитью сапог это не одно и тоже. И узнать что такое 9 уровней смс это пройти их все, а услышать какой-то ответ на один вопрос и считать, что что-то знаешь про это, также глупостью будет)



> Че, кстати, нервные все такие?


 Ну кто тут нервный тоже вопрос :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Чем неэтичны эти разговоры? Вроде бы, правомерный вопрос.


Потому что, это все равно, как если бы вы начали обсуждать, что вы будете делать с наследством человека, который еще жив, в присутствии его близких родственников.

Я уже не говорю о том, что эти досужие рассуждения не имеют никакого практического смысла, потому что мы не знаем, что с нами будет сегодня вечером, не говоря уже о более отдаленной перспективе.

"Позвольте  же вас  спросить, как  же может управлять  человек,  если  он   не   только   лишен   возможности  составить какой-нибудь  план хотя бы на смехотворно короткий срок, ну,  лет, скажем, в тысячу, но не может ручаться даже за свой собственный завтрашний  день?

А бывает  и  еще хуже:  только что  человек соберется съездить в  Кисловодск, --  тут иностранец прищурился на Берлиоза, -- пустяковое,  казалось бы, дело, но и этого совершить не может, потому что неизвестно почему  вдруг возьмет  -- поскользнется  и попадет  под  трамвай! Неужели  вы скажете,  что  это он сам собою  управил так?  Не правильнее  ли думать, что управился  с  ним кто-то совсем другой? --  и  здесь  незнакомец рассмеялся странным смешком.

Надо  будет ему  возразить  так,  --  решил  Берлиоз,  -- да,  человек смертен, никто против этого и не спорит. А дело в том, что... 

Однако он не успел выговорить этих слов, как заговорил иностранец:
     --  Да, человек  смертен, но это было бы  еще полбеды. Плохо то, что он иногда внезапно смертен, вот в чем фокус! И вообще не может сказать, что _он будет делать в сегодняшний вечер..." _ 

"Мастер и Маргарита", Михаил Булгаков

----------


## Айвар

> Почему? Что за безумие? И вообще куда перейти?


Да, согласен, что я как-то неудачно выразился. 
Просто хотел сказать, что после разговоров о природе ума, мне трудно было отрешиться от интеллектуального подхода (увы, сужу, исходя из личного опыта).
Наверное, в силу каких-то личных омрачений, тема светоносности как-то не прозвучала, а может быть потому и не прозвучала, что потребовалось восполнить свое образование.
Ведь после буддийских учений, где главным "врагом" является самость интеллектуальный подход был неизбежен. Ведь толком-то никто не объяснил, что дзогчен это несовсем буддизм ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ullu

Нет в буддизме такого главного врага.
В 12ти звенной цепочке все написано. Не знаю чего там может быть непоянтного. Там русским же языком написано - ВМЕСТЕРОЖДЕННОЕ НЕВЕДЕНИЕ - пункт отправления. Если все проблемы с него начинаются, то почему все придумывают какие-то странные причины?

----------


## Айвар

> Нет в буддизме такого главного врага.
> В 12ти звенной цепочке все написано. Не знаю чего там может быть непоянтного. Там русским же языком написано - ВМЕСТЕРОЖДЕННОЕ НЕВЕДЕНИЕ - пункт отправления. Если все проблемы с него начинаются, то почему все придумывают какие-то странные причины?


Вот именно, что неведение. (Неужели вы всерьез верите в то, что Будда говорил о 12 звеньях цепи сансарического бытия?)
Ведь дзогчен нужен для того, чтобы возникало ведение или истинное знание, неправда ли?
Будда говорил об осозанности, о пробуждении, что  перекликается с такими понятиями воззрения дзогчен, как свет (основы и пути).

Мне  лично нравится утверждение о том, что дзогчен это вершина, а к ней ведут много тропок. И глупо было бы, стоя на вершине, искать тропку к какому-то еще более высокому учению.

Звенья это механизм сансары, механизм порабощения. Тот, кто гордится подобного рода знанием, просто олух.

----------


## Gaza

А мне нравится история Раманы Махарши. Это один из самых признаных реализованных мастеров XX века. У него не было никаких учителей, никаких передач. Он просто спросил себя "кто я?". И в ответ пришло пробуждение. И нам он говорит, что больше ничего не нужно. Просто серьёзно и искренне задать себе этот вопрос. 
Как говорит  Нисаргадатта знать кто ты есть на самом деле и есть освобождение и высшее блаженство.
 Не могу поверить, что вселенная устроена таким дурацким образом, что для освобождения нужны какие-то сложные визуализации, таинственные "передачи", тысячи простираний, медитации на учителя или какие-то ещё другие игры. Всё должно быть просто. Не говорю, что легко, но просто.  Как в дзадзен: "просто сиди" и никаких больше инструкций.

У Раманы и Нисаргадаты десятки учеников по всему миру достигших реализации. Им для этого не понадобилось  не 50 лет и не 30.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А мне нравится история Раманы Махарши. Это один из самых признаных реализованных мастеров XX века. У него не было никаких учителей, никаких передач. Он просто спросил себя "кто я?". И в ответ пришло пробуждение. И нам он говорит, что больше ничего не нужно. Просто серьёзно и искренне задать себе этот вопрос.


Есть большое количество граждан которые спросили, и им не пришло... Странный метод.




> У Раманы и Нисаргадаты десятки учеников по всему миру достигших реализации. Им для этого не понадобилось не 50 лет и не 30.


НЛП - бесспорно атомная вещь.




> Всё должно быть просто.


Угу... Тибетская традиция - это лекарство для жадных западных детей.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Дима, Нирдош - я вас категорически не понимаю. Продолжать не буду.

----------


## Ноки

Попробую о природе ума сказать несколько спонтанных слов. 
Наши сканды сформировали накопительные сочетания задатков нашей природы ума
Наши родители напитали в нас доступный им диапазон
Наши сочетания преодолевают несовершенство этого диапазона
Природа ума затихает с самостоятельным светом идущим из нас.

----------


## Sadhak

> У Раманы и Нисаргадаты десятки учеников по всему миру достигших реализации. Им для этого не понадобилось не 50 лет и не 30.


Смотря что считать реализацией. 
Ну, вот мы "посмотрели в себя", спросили "кто Я?" и т.п. Не помогло сразу? Может через какое-то время поможет? Если и потом нет, то очевидно едва ли стоит ожидать этого и чуть позже и явно следует искать какую-то методологию, т.е. то, что поможет, поскольку страдания, клеши и прочее все на том же месте и в том же состоянии.
Если же показалось, что все же помогло и мы четко поняли идею и концепцию и можем уже щебетать длинные монологи доверчивым и благодарным слушателям о недвойственности и благах которые она приносят, то наверное стоит опять посмотреть на том же ли месте все те же страдания, клеши и прочее или хотя бы хоть какая-то динамика их уменьшения. Если и сейчас все там же, то очевидно надо опять искать метод и практику, поскольку наша цель избавиться от них, а не вечно болтать о высоком. Хотя, многие, как я понимаю, на этом и останаливаются переполняя кухни и инет новыми клоунами псевдо-дзена, адвайты и т.п.
Есть ли хоть капля смысла в такой "реализации", даже если есть уверенность, что это уже не просто концепция, а недвойственное восприятие при наличии клеш и соотвествующих им неблагих действий? Что нам дала такая "реализация", кроме новых клеш и заморочек? Если мы проявляем явно неблагое действие (есть может кто-нибудь из нас, что скажете, что не проявляет их?), есть и причина - соотвествующая ему клеша и омрачение в уме. Есть причина, есть действие, будет и плод. А реализация это, как я понимаю, ум свободный от омрачений, а значит и невозможность для возникновения неблагих действий. Поэтому, если действия на уровне ума, тела или речи неблагие, то и ни о какой "недвойственности" речи быть и не может, сколько бы мы не считали, хотели или надеялись на обратное. Возможно, что действие человека обладающего высокой реализацией и может выглядеть неблагим, но только как искусное средство и инструмент направленный на помощь другому, т.е. тапком по голове только в пристутствии требуещего этого действия ученика и только при успешном исходе, иначе это уже нее искусное средство и значит не учитель с высокой реализацией, которая бы ему позволяла видеть кому, как, что и сколько надо, чтобы эффект появился.
Как-то так, наверное.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Он просто спросил себя "кто я?". И в ответ .


... увидел "самость"

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> У Раманы и Нисаргадаты десятки учеников по всему миру достигших реализации. Им для этого не понадобилось  не 50 лет и не 30.


 Ой да прямо. Это они вам сказали? Даже Будда не сможет определить реализованный человек или нет.
А то, что кто-то достигает реализации в одну жизнь, результат практики длящейся ни одну жизнь, а может и тысячи. А тешить себя надеждами, что я могу достичь в этой жизни и сидеть смотреть с высока, на Учения которые по факту единственные на планете Земля на данный момент полные и имеют тех, кто может нам передать это знание, приговаривая ой какими вы глупостями занимаетесь, у нас то круче, просто напросто обычные глупость, надменность и самодовольство, и не достойно внимания. Почитайте про Буддизм, а то с вашей безграммотностью в элементарных основах Буддизма диалог не возможен.

----------


## ullu

> Вот именно, что неведение. (Неужели вы всерьез верите в то, что Будда говорил о 12 звеньях цепи сансарического бытия?)
> Ведь дзогчен нужен для того, чтобы возникало ведение или истинное знание, неправда ли?
> Будда говорил об осозанности, о пробуждении, что  перекликается с такими понятиями воззрения дзогчен, как свет (основы и пути).


А чего тогда валить свое не правильное понимание на буддийские школы?
Да, там говорится об отсуствии самости. Но если кто-то считает что это причина и выстраиват свою практику опираясь на это воззрение , то непонятно причем тут буддийские школы? Они вас разьве учили тому, что самосущность враг и причина всех проблем?
Точно так же как дзогчен не учит понятиям основы, пути и свету. Вот сейчас опять насоздаете себе странных взглядов, а потом, когда эти странные взгляды заведут вас в тупик, скажете - дзочген виноват.

----------


## ullu

> А мне нравится история Раманы Махарши. Это один из самых признаных реализованных мастеров XX века. У него не было никаких учителей, никаких передач. Он просто спросил себя "кто я?". И в ответ пришло пробуждение. И нам он говорит, что больше ничего не нужно.


Так спросите себя уже тогда. Чего ж вы канителитесь то ? Живые существа страдают, все так просто, а вы до сих пор ничего не реализовали.

----------


## Gaza

Слово "канителитесь" мне очень понравилось. Смачное такое, старинное и к месту. :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Он просто спросил себя "кто я?". И в ответ пришло пробуждение. И нам он говорит, что больше ничего не нужно. Просто серьёзно и искренне задать себе этот вопрос.


Вы уже пробовали? Просветились?  :Cool: 




> Не могу поверить, что вселенная устроена таким дурацким образом


Вселенная вообще устроена хреново, а наш непросветлённый ум - ещё хуже.




> У Раманы и Нисаргадаты десятки учеников по всему миру достигших реализации. Им для этого не понадобилось  не 50 лет и не 30.


А вы достигли реализации? Это же так просто.

----------


## Sadhak

> Вы уже пробовали? Просветились?


Это напоминает инструктора на горных лыжах, которого туристы в валенках спрашивают как он выписывает такие виражи... Сколько бы они в валенках не пытались за ним бегать, едва ли так получится, а лыжи достать чрезвычайно трудно и долго и как и когда он  их доставал, сам уже не помнит...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Для обретения реализации и способности передавать Учение дальше нет необходимости проходить все уровни СМС. На 9 уровнях Чогьял Намкай Норбу передает различные циклы учения дзогчен, каждый из которых уже может стать полным путем. А разные циклы нужны потому, что у существ разные способности.

----------


## Айвар

> Природа ума затихает с самостоятельным светом идущим из нас.


Это весьма неточно. Если уж описывать дзогчен, то надо памятовать о цельности сознания и об энергии - мысли. 
Надо иметь дерзновение узреть речевую и умственную деятельность в ее основе, в зарождении (еще говорят в развитиии и окончании, но я честно говоря с этим несогласен, так как сам процесс видения является пробуждающим и ключевым.)
Надо перестать оглядываться и ждать общественной поддержки. 
Короче слова имеют силу, если удалить шелуху.

Учителя дзогчен говорят о практике парамит, сутр, но это шаг в сотрону и он обозначает или то, что ученик не обладает должной проницательностью и решимостью, или о дефектах  поведения ученика, которые надо выправить практикой парамитаяны и сутр, добродетельной жизнью.
Не то чтобы дзгченпа прогибался под нужды учеников, но он есть то, что его окружает, как кристалл ...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Сообщение от Gaza  
> Он просто спросил себя "кто я?".


А в ответ тишина... Некому было отвечать. Что он реализовал-то в итоге? А то стока шуму, а предмет реализации неясен :Smilie: ... Спрашиваю вполне искренне. Можете без пафоса, просто и по существу сказать, что он реализовал? Рождение в арупа-локе, где завис на пару-трешку кальп?




> Если уж описывать дзогчен, то надо памятовать о цельности сознания и об энергии - мысли.


Странно вы как-то выразились: "описывать дзогчен". А  зачем? Если для проповеди Учения, то нужно иметь как минимум благословение своего Учителя на это (чего у вас, как я понимаю, нет) и соответствующую практическую подготовку. Все остальные "разговоры про дзогчен" могут иметь весьма спорный статус. Прояснять какие-то моменты в понимании? Думаю, для этого есть наставления квалифицированных Учителей. Остальное - лишь способ плодить излишние сущности, согласно правилу Оккама. Что остается на долю "прекрасных дилентантов на пути в гастроном" в сухом остатке? Суесловие?..




> Учителя дзогчен говорят о практике парамит, сутр, но это шаг в сотрону и он обозначает или то, что ученик не обладает должной проницательностью и решимостью, или о дефектах поведения ученика, которые надо выправить практикой парамитаяны и сутр, добродетельной жизнью.


Вы забыли только оговориться, что это ваш собственный "догон", вольное толкование поведения Учителей дзогчен. Кстати, о каких именно Учителях вы толкуете? Намкай Норбу Ринпоче никогда не говорил о "шагах в сторону". Если учение сутры может сослужить службу, оно используется по ситуации. Завтра ситуация практика изменилась, он может прибегнуть к чему-то еще. Так что все шаги - вперед.




> Не то чтобы дзгченпа прогибался под нужды учеников, но он есть то, что его окружает, как кристалл ...


И опять вы попадаете в ловушки собственных определений. Проще перестать делать эти попытки толкования поведения Учителей. "он есть то, что его окружает"? Даже не смешно.... Двойственность определений - "он есть то...", гы-ы-ы. Тат твам аси (к вопросу о понимании дзогчен и что реализовывал Рамана Махарши)?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это весьма неточно. Если уж описывать дзогчен, то надо памятовать о цельности сознания и об энергии - мысли.


Если уж описывать Дзогчен, то не вам...

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Если уж описывать Дзогчен, то не вам...


Nirdosh Yogino, официально предлагаю пыл немного поубавить.
Спасибо.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Nirdosh Yogino, официально предлагаю пыл немного поубавить.
> Спасибо.


Извиняюсь, но не смогу выполнить сию просьбу) по причине отсутствия этого пыла.

----------


## Ased

Когда Дзогчен община появится в Саратове? Спец вопрос чтоб отвлечь вас от дискусии.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Когда Дзогчен община появится в Саратове? Спец вопрос чтоб отвлечь вас от дискусии.


Уже

----------


## Ased

> Уже


О это радует. напишите адрес или дайте ссылку плиз.

----------


## ullu

> О это радует. напишите адрес или дайте ссылку плиз.


в ПС смотрите

----------


## Леонид Ш

Конспирация?

----------


## ullu

> Конспирация?


Нет, типа антиспасм ) а что кому-то ещё надо?

----------


## Хайам

> Ригпа - это одна из характеристик изначального состояния или само изначальное состояние?


Насколько я понимаю ригпа это нормальное состояние человека без комплексов и зацикленности на себе,но то что над ригпой что  то есть это точно.
Свет ,но я чувствую что и это не последняя инстанция .Тьма за светом вот изначальное состояние.
Это мое мнение.




> Как я понимаю, изначально состояние характеризуется пустотой, ясностью и ригпа.


Если говорить о свете ,то он характеризуется  тем что содержит в себе все,при этом все уничтожая.То есть находясь  в нем   не  найти ригпа.
Нет звуков,нет  визуального ряда,нет мыслей,нет времени.
Нет  памяти,ничего не помнишь .
Короче   мы в такой  *яме*,о глубине которой и не подозреваем.
Вся  эта жизнь,проблемы ,радости  и тп и тд  суть цифровые помехи  на  этом  Светоносном  просторе.Не  удивлюсь если  это даже не знает о нашем существовании.
Или знает ,но особо не волнуется.Меня вот интересует один вопрос кто стремится освободится?Если само Светоносное пространство абсолютно свободно?

----------


## Тацумоку

> Насколько я понимаю ригпа это нормальное состояние человека без комплексов и зацикленности на себе...


Угу. В таком случае объявления в газетах о поисках человека того или иного пола " без комплексов  и зацикленности на себе", воспринимаются как поиск партнёра по практике Дзогчен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Хайам

> Угу. В таком случае объявления в газетах о поисках человека того или иного пола " без комплексов  и зацикленности на себе", воспринимаются как поиск партнёра по практике Дзогчен.


Когда увидите  Свет,то поймете что ригпа это мираж.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Когда увидите  Свет,то поймете что ригпа это мираж.


Вам верю.  :Smilie: 

P.S. Слова Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, сказанные им на только что завершившемся ритрите:  "Тому, кто находится в ригпе есть и спать не надо. Они свободны от каких-либо ограничений. Хотите узнать на самом деле, находитесь или нет? Это легко. Зажгите свечу и засуньте палец в огонь. Если это правда, вы не обожжетесь, а вступите во взаимодействие."
Достаточно ли для этого быть человеком "без комплексов и зацикленности на себе"?

----------


## Хайам

> Вам верю. 
> 
> P.S. Слова Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, сказанные им на только что завершившемся ритрите:  "Тому, кто находится в ригпе есть и спать не надо. Они свободны от каких-либо ограничений. Хотите узнать на самом деле, находитесь или нет? Это легко. Зажгите свечу и засуньте палец в огонь. Если это правда, вы не обожжетесь, а вступите во взаимодействие."
> Достаточно ли для этого быть человеком "без комплексов и зацикленности на себе"?


Хорошо ,что свеча :Smilie: 
А то мне товарищь напел,что надо засунуть на комфорку-))))
Тогда я знаю ,что такое ригпа -радостный смайл-
Да это обычное состояние,самое  обыкновенное ,очищенное от мыслительного и эмоционального мусора.
ПС  а то у меня реально комплексы появились,все говорят о ригпа,все увидели с помощью учителя)А  я живу и не знаю,что это такое.
А что значит вступить во взаимодействие?

----------


## Тацумоку

> Хорошо ,что свеча
> А то мне товарищь напел,что надо засунуть на комфорку-))))
> Тогда я знаю ,что такое ригпа -радостный смайл-
> Да это обычное состояние,самое  обыкновенное ,очищенное от мыслительного и эмоционального мусора.
> ПС  а то у меня реально комплексы появидись,все говорят о ригпа,все получили от учителя)))
> А это оказывается  ,мое родное -смущение-


Мои искренние поздравления. Значит я не зря Вам верил. 
Успехов.

----------


## Inbongo

Уважаемый(ая) Хайям.

Я бы предложил вам не пытаться как-то классифицировать такие понятия, как Ригпа, Изначальное состояние, Естественная светоность. Для начала - все это вообще не поддается обычному дуалистическому уму.  Постичь естественное состояние можно только путем практики и никак иначе. Практики Дзогчен самосовершенны и ведут к освобождению. До тех пор пока вы не постигли состояние естественного присутствия все, что вы думаете (что по себе уже не имеет отношения к Дзогчен) останется только на уровне интеллекта. Практикуйте, скорейшего вам освобождения.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> P.S. Слова Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, сказанные им на только что завершившемся ритрите:  "Тому, кто находится в ригпе есть и спать не надо. Они свободны от каких-либо ограничений. Хотите узнать на самом деле, находитесь или нет? Это легко. Зажгите свечу и засуньте палец в огонь. Если это правда, вы не обожжетесь, а вступите во взаимодействие."


При всём моём бесконечном респекте Римпоче, буде такое сказано в контексте беседы, подразумевающей хотя бы намек на моё личное участие, я бы неприминул спросить: А не может ли столь высоко мыслящий Римпоче продемонстрировать такое взаимодействие из ригпа на своём личном примере? Такскать для вдохновения учеников.  :Confused:

----------


## Тацумоку

> При всём моём *бесконечном респекте Римпоче*, буде такое сказано в контексте беседы, подразумевающей хотя бы намек на моё личное участие, я бы неприминул спросить:* А не может ли столь высоко мыслящий Римпоче продемонстрировать такое взаимодействие из ригпа на своём личном примере? Такскать для вдохновения учеников.*


И насколько хорошо, по вашему мнению, сочетаются "бесконечный респект" и бестактность подобной просьбы? Обращались бы с подобными просьбами, к тому же выраженными в ернической манере, к тем кого вы считаете своими учителями, если считаете это допустимым.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> И насколько хорошо, по вашему мнению, сочетаются "бесконечный респект" и бестактность подобной просьбы? Обращались бы с подобными просьбами, к тому же выраженными в ернической манере, к тем кого вы считаете своими учителями, если считаете это допустимым.


Не вижу ничего бестактного.
Когда некто предлагает другим людям некоторую мерку, резонно знать, соответствует ли он ей сам. Иначе об чем речь?
Если вы не поняли повторяю: я бы лично этот вопрос задал. я бы задал этот вопрос без проблем и конечно без фантазируемой вами "ернической манеры".
Мне, знаете ли, интересно, что именно Римпоче имел в виду - именно потому, что я уважаю его мнение, и думаю он когда говорит, не слова на ветер бросает. Верю, что за его словами есть нечто конкретное, обоснованное.

----------


## Хайам

> Уважаемый(ая) Хайям.
> Для начала - все это вообще не поддается обычному дуалистическому уму.


Поддается .В  Ригпа можно жить,в Свете нет.




> Постичь естественное состояние можно только путем практики и никак иначе.


 Согласна,только еще бывают озарения.




> Практики Дзогчен самосовершенны


Бесспорно.Само совершенны,естественны и логичны.



> и ведут к освобождению.


Практики Дзогчена не ведут к освобождению,так как мы и так все свободны.



> До тех пор пока вы не постигли состояние естественного присутствия


Что это?



> Практикуйте


Спасибо)



> скорейшего вам освобождения


Нечего освобождать-)))Все уже свободно.Скорей бы нам всем познать себя настоящих)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Поддается. В  Ригпа можно жить,в Свете нет.
> ..Практики Дзогчена не ведут к освобождению
> ..Нечего освобождать-)))Все уже свободно.Скорей бы нам всем познать себя настоящих)


Уважаемая Хайам
В связи с тем, что я не наблюдаю у вас ничего в графе традиция и полагаю, что дзогчен вы практически нисколько не изучали, далее прошу вас воздержаться от категорических и, увы, малоосмысленных заключений. В форуме по дзогчену предпочтение отдается мнениям людей реально практикующих в традициях.

Благодарю за понятливость.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Не вижу ничего бестактного.
> *Когда некто предлагает другим людям некоторую мерку, резонно знать, соответствует ли он ей сам. Иначе об чем речь?*


То есть вы хотели бы проверить Ринпоче на "соответствие"? И не видите в этом ничего бестактного?    :Big Grin: 



> Если вы не поняли повторяю: я бы лично этот вопрос задал. я бы задал этот вопрос без проблем и конечно без фантазируемой вами "ернической манеры".


Возможно, что и так. Только вот пишете вы это на* публичном* форуме, да и фантазий у меня нет, а сказанное вами есть.



> Мне, знаете ли, интересно, что именно Римпоче имел в виду - именно потому, что я уважаю его мнение, и думаю он когда говорит, не слова на ветер бросает. Верю, что за его словами есть нечто конкретное, обоснованное.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gawa

> Уважаемая Хайам
> В связи с тем, что я не наблюдаю у вас ничего в графе традиция и полагаю, что дзогчен вы практически нисколько не изучали, далее прошу вас воздержаться от категорических и, увы, малоосмысленных заключений. В форуме по дзогчену предпочтение отдается мнениям людей реально практикующих в традициях.
> 
> Благодарю за понятливость.


Мдааам.....Критика дзогчена стала уже доброй традицией. Но позволю себе вступиться за Хайам. В принципе, можно предположить, что она ничего не указала в графе традиция, потому что, по словам Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, дзогчен это не философия, не религиозная доктрина и не культурная традиция, а истинное изначальное состояние каждой личности. Не судите строго. Давайте спросим. А по поводу её заключений - мы ведь не можем судить о её реализации. Некоторые из её утверждений можно найти, например, в текстах Лонгченпы.

----------


## Хайам

> В принципе, можно предположить, что она ничего не указала .


Я не указала,потому что 
1 Когда пришла на форум не знала,что существует   Дзогчен (девушка дала ссылку,тогда узнала).
2 Я  не принимала прибежище и поэтому не могу писать ,что принадлежу чему либо.
3 Но  я полностью разделяю взгляды  Дзогчен.Если конешно  Лонгчен Рабджам.

принадлежит ему. :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> При всём моём бесконечном респекте Римпоче, буде такое сказано в контексте беседы, подразумевающей хотя бы намек на моё личное участие, я бы неприминул спросить: А не может ли столь высоко мыслящий Римпоче продемонстрировать такое взаимодействие из ригпа на своём личном примере? Такскать для вдохновения учеников.


Да ну Ринпоче уже демонстрировал достаточно вроде. Сколько ж можно то уже?
Да и ты вроде там был, это ж в выходные было, чеж не спросил?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> То есть вы хотели бы проверить Ринпоче на "соответствие"? И не видите в этом ничего бестактного?


Во-первых, проверка наставника входит в ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНУЮ часть на пути ваджраяны. Если вы не в курсе. Так что бестактного по-прежнему ничего нет. Кто-то считает, что достаточно "общественного мнения" чтобы начинать фанатеть, но это их личное дело. Я не считаю общественное мнение основанием для чего-либо, потому что часто общество это состоит из людей, которые представления имеют смутные и за слова не отвечают в принципе.




> Возможно, что и так. Только вот пишете вы это на* публичном* форуме


Я пишу на публичном форуме комментарий на слова Римпоче, сказанные публично и публично процитированные. В чем вы видите проблему?

----------


## Хайам

*ullu*  Вот эта девушка)Низкий ей поклон .

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Да ну Ринпоче уже демонстрировал достаточно вроде. Сколько ж можно то уже?


Датычо?! А я вот что-то не только ничего не видел, но и не слышал. А ну расскажи?! Об чем речь то?




> Да и ты вроде там был, это ж в выходные было, чеж не спросил?


Так обстановка была не подразумевающая конверсейшен. Я же специально подчеркнул "буде такое сказано в контексте беседы, подразумевающей хотя бы намек на моё личное участие" - а тут извините контекст зала на 3 тыщи мест. Это не личное участие и не беседа.

----------


## Gawa

В свете всего вышесказанного можно привести одну притчу.


ПОЗНАВШИЙ

К великому Познавшему пришёл ученик, желавший чудес. "После чуда уверую".
Учитель печально улыбнулся и показал ему великое чудо.
Ученик воскликнул : "Теперь я согласен под Твоей рукой пройти ступени Учения"!
Но Учитель показал ему на дверь и сказал : "Теперь ты мне больше не нужен".

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> В свете всего вышесказанного можно привести одну притчу.
> 
> 
> ПОЗНАВШИЙ
> 
> К великому Познавшему пришёл ученик, желавший чудес. "После чуда уверую".
> Учитель печально улыбнулся и показал ему великое чудо.
> Ученик воскликнул : "Теперь я согласен под Твоей рукой пройти ступени Учения"!
> Но Учитель показал ему на дверь и сказал : "Теперь ты мне больше не нужен".


Гыгы. Агни-йога это великий корень русской шизотерики.  :Cool:

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Дорогие друзья.
Прошу освежить Правила по подфоруму Дзогчен:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=1170
Обсуждения замечаний модератора это оффтоп на подфоруме Дзогчен.

----------


## Sadhak

Я вот так думаю, что слова Ринпоче, как искусное средство, скорее имели цель несколько отрезвить самоуверенную часть его аудитории, нежели быть прочитанными буквально. Я так же не думаю, что сам Ринпоче, мог бы тут же продемонстрировать подобное, раз он этого не сделал после своих слов. 
Мне понравились слова О.Позднякова в этом же направлении после ретрита ЧНР - "если вы уверены в своем пребывании в ригпа, то вам, очевидно, можно уже не делать нендро, хотя тогда и на работу наверное ходить тогда уже тоже, возможно, не надо. По крайней мере, я не вижу логической причины для этого - у вас и так уже все есть." .

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Я вот так думаю, что слова Ринпоче, как искусное средство...


У меня есть товарищ, из ДО в частности, который, как оказалось, считает, что "искусные средства" синоним "ложь во благо". В разговоре мы с ним несколько крепче выражались, но мысль понятна, да?
Вот я например с таким отождествлением не согласен. Хотя смотрю ноги этой идеи откуда то действительно растут.

----------


## ullu

> Датычо?! А я вот что-то не только ничего не видел, но и не слышал. А ну расскажи?! Об чем речь то?


Ну тучи мантрами Симхамукхи разгонял,лейкемию практикой Гаруды вылечил, денег на Меригаровскую гомпу и землю  выполняя ганапуджу собрали. Мало что ли?
Или обязательно летать надо?



> Так обстановка была не подразумевающая конверсейшен. Я же специально подчеркнул "буде такое сказано в контексте беседы, подразумевающей хотя бы намек на моё личное участие" - а тут извините контекст зала на 3 тыщи мест. Это не личное участие и не беседа.


Так можно ж подйти было после лекции.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sadhak

Думаю, что те ученики, которые имеют веру в Ринпоче и тем более какие-то подвижки в практике, поймут его правильно. Ну, а тем, кому это было адресовано, возможно оценят свое текущее положение более критически. 3000 разных людей с разными способностями, затруднительно представить себе одинаково "убойные" слова и искусные средства  для такого ретрита. Даже для Будды.

----------


## ullu

> Я вот так думаю, что слова Ринпоче, как искусное средство, скорее имели цель несколько отрезвить самоуверенную часть его аудитории, нежели быть прочитанными буквально.  .


Ну Падмасамбхаву то не смогли же сжечь.
Дядя Ринпоче жил в горах и не питался обычной пищей, не пил воду и ему не требовалась теплая одежда. 
Так что не такие уж это и только отрезвления.
Хотя речь была да, именно о том что не надо фантазировать относильено реализации, а надо уметь себя проверять.

----------


## Sadhak

> Или обязательно летать надо?


Я думаю, что надо называть вещи своими именами - если бы была возможность продемонстрировать сиддхи такого уровня, это бы непременно было бы сделано подобно Миларепе, Тилопе и т.д. Вера в учение, мотивация и практика учеников, думается бы выросла до уровня, несопоставимая с соображением о возможном вреде и взращивании их привязанности к сиддхам. Такие массовые ретриты, думаю, в любом случае, пальба по площадям, когда успехи и прогресс  даже пары учеников, наверное перевешивает покалечение сотни других.

----------


## Sadhak

> Ну Падмасамбхаву то не смогли же сжечь.


Ну, так и есть же разница между брошенными в зал словами и продемонстрированными сиддхами?

----------


## ullu

> Я думаю, что надо называть вещи своими именами - если бы была возможность продемонстрировать сиддхи такого уровня, это бы непременно было бы сделано подобно Миларепе, Тилопе и т.д. Вера в учение, мотивация и практика учеников, думается бы выросла до уровня, несопоставимая с соображением о возможном вреде и взращивании их привязанности к сиддхам. Такие массовые ретриты, думаю, в любом случае, пальба по площадям, когда успехи и прогресс  даже пары учеников, наверное перевешивает покалечение сотни других.


Будда заботится о каждом же, поэтому не перевешивает.
Ринпоче не делает упор на восторженной вере, в практике дзогчен упор делается на осознавании, личном. На последнем виде веры, основанной на собственном опыте.
На размышлении, осмыслении и собственном понимании того, что продвигаться по птуи надо правильно.
Если человек настолько глуп, что не может понять, что ему надо проверять себя что бы не ошибиться, то ему рука в свече не поможет. А если оне не глуп и понимает это, то достаточно такого объяснения.
А для тех кто не понимает есть практика , которая пониимание разовьет.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Ну тучи мантрами Симхамукхи разгонял,лейкемию практикой Гаруды вылечил, денег на Меригаровскую гомпу и землю  выполняя ганапуджу собрали. Мало что ли?


После того, как тот же товарищ из месаджа выше, который считает искусные средства дидактической ложью, и кстати говоря вообще в душе оказался материалист, буквально забодал меня рассказами о том, что он умеет разгонять тучи (причем даже не мантрой Симхамукхи, а чиста умом) - я знаешь как то перестал считать это заслуживающим доверия аргументом.
Что касается лечений, так недавно же был об этом как раз тред. Выяснилось, чуть ли не от тебя кстати, что спец.практики это не панацея, а дополнение к обычному лечению. Так что есть проблема с верификацией истинной причины излечения, как и с собиранием денег.

Это я к тому, что я очень даже солидарен с Римпоче в выборе метода проверки глубины ригпа с огнем. Тут сложно выдать желаемое за действительное.
И вообще все средства проверки хороши, когда они применяются по назначению - К СЕБЕ САМОМУ.
Но когда вот так вот ЛЮБОЙ человек кидает ПАРДОН ПРЕДЪЯВЛЯЕТ четкие требования к кому-либо ДРУГОМУ, он неминуемо должен быть готов, что ему предложат самому провериться, ПРЕЖДЕ чем чего-то предлагать другим.
И если соответствия дел и слов нет, то понимаешь да, выходит конфуз.




> Или обязательно летать надо?


У меня лично есть другие причины считать, что то, чему учит Намхай Норбу Римпоче - правильно, резонно, аутентично и более чем достойно последованию. Этих причин полно - у меня.
Но ведь он сам заводит именно такие разговоры.
Его никто не заставляет.
Кто более чем учитель дзогчен должен соответствовать состоянию дзогчен которому он учит?! Есть вполне четкие в коренных текстах требования для учителя дзогчен: от 20 минут в ригпа. Я такое сам читал. 20 минут для возжигания свечи и проверки более чем достаточно.
Учение ведь дзогчен опирается не на слова, ты слышала такое?

----------


## ullu

> Ну, так и есть же разница между брошенными в зал словами и продемонстрированными сиддхами?


Не слабо так учение называть брошенными в зал словами.
Будда Шакьямуни не демонстрировал никаких сиддх. Да и Падмасамбхава тоже не каджые пять минут себя поджигал.
Если есть возможность объяснить словами, то нет необходимости демонстрировать сиддхи. Вообще демонстрация сиддх палка о двух концах, имхо.

----------


## Sadhak

> Будда заботится о каждом же, поэтому не перевешивает


О каждом, согласен. Но не для всех одни и те же слова будут одинаково полезны и эффективны, даже слова Будды. А мы говорим о ретрите, а не аудиенции.



> Если человек настолько глуп, что не может понять, что ему надо проверять себя что бы не ошибиться, то ему рука в свече не поможет.


Почему? Насколько глуп? Думаю, поможет. Мне вот помогает  :Smilie: .



> А для тех кто не понимает есть практика , которая пониимание разовьет.


Так вот чтобы практика вообще имела место быть, уже нужно нечто особенное.

----------


## Sadhak

> Не слабо так учение называть брошенными в зал словами.


Хм, не думал, что вот такой оборот - "брошенные в зал слова" это нечто принижающее учение в данном случае. Сори, не думал, что так воспримется, не такой смысловой "тон тогда наверное.



> Будда Шакьямуни не демонстрировал никаких сиддх.


?



> Если есть возможность объяснить словами, то нет необходимости демонстрировать сиддхи.


Раз вообще возник подобный вопрос, то очевидно такая возможность была не для всех.



> Вообще демонстрация сиддх палка о двух концах, имхо


с этим никто не спорит, речь о соотношении полезного эффекта и сопутствующих "боевых потерь"

----------


## ullu

> Что касается лечений, так недавно же был об этом как раз тред. Выяснилось, чуть ли не от тебя кстати, что спец.практики это не панацея, а дополнение к обычному лечению. Так что есть проблема с верификацией истинной причины излечения, как и с собиранием денег.


Это было сказано конкретному человеку. Я же не могу сказать человеку, у которого нет способностей - делай практику и она тебе поможет. Практика помогает когда есть спосбности. Но причем тут Ринпоче? Он то себя вылечил практикой Гаруды, когда врачи от него отказались и не лечили .
Так что тут проблем с верификацией нет, поскольку никакого другого лечения в тот момент не было применено.
Тоже касается и всего остального. Ринпоче ясно сказал что это было сделано посредством практики. 



> Это я к тому, что я очень даже солидарен с Римпоче в выборе метода проверки глубины ригпа с огнем. Тут сложно выдать желаемое за действительное.
> И вообще все средства проверки хороши, когда они применяются по назначению - К СЕБЕ САМОМУ.
> Но когда вот так вот ЛЮБОЙ человек кидает четкие требования к кому-либо ДРУГОМУ, он неминуемо должен быть готов, что ему предложат самому провериться, ПРЕЖДЕ чем чего-то предлагать другим.
> И если соответствия дел и слов нет, то понимаешь да, выходит конфуз.


Фигня вся в том тут , что Ринпоче вовсе не ЛЮБОЙ человек, и я думаю что он более чем готов проверять себя самого и делает это я думаю регулярно , однако я думаю что он просто пользуется другими способами для проверки, про которые регулярно рассказывает на тех же самых лекциях и которые называются Второй завет Гараба Дордже. Однако народ не догоняет или не обращает внимания, поэтому приводится пример со свечой, как более яркий. Через тушку то всегда более понятно.



> У меня лично есть другие причины считать, что то, чему учит Намхай Норбу Римпоче - правильно, резонно, аутентично и более чем достойно последованию. Этих причин полно - у меня.
> Но ведь он сам заводит именно такие разговоры.
> Его никто не заставляет.
> Кто более чем учитель дзогчен должен соответствовать состоянию дзогчен которому он учит?! Есть вполне четкие в коренных текстах требования для учителя дзогчен: от 20 минут в ригпа. Я такое сам читал. 20 минут для возжигания свечи и проверки более чем достаточно.
> Учение ведь дзогчен опирается не на слова, ты слышала такое?


Его то как раз заставляют ученики. Надо же до них каким-то образом достучаться ?
Но яне совсем понимаю на кой черт человеку, который если понимает суть учения и понимает зачем ему этому учению следовать взбредет в голову мысль проверять учителя таким образом? Просто из принципа что ли? Что бы все было как надо?
У тебя есть сомнения в том что Ринпоче знает свою природу? Или у тебя есть сомнения в том, что пребывая в знании своей природы ты без проблем объединяешься с огнем?
Или ты думаешь что ты в знании своей природы , но с огнем не можешь объедениться, и все равно упорно думаешь что в знании, а то что Ринпоче говорит про свечу считаешь ложью во спасение?

----------


## ullu

> О каждом, согласен. Но не для всех одни и те же слова будут одинаково полезны и эффективны, даже слова Будды. А мы говорим о ретрите, а не аудиенции.


Вот поэтому учение и дается таким образом, что бы было полезно для всех и не вредило кому-то.



> Почему? Насколько глуп? Думаю, поможет. Мне вот помогает .


Как это помогает? Ринпоче же руку то не совал в свечу. как же может помогать то, чего нет?



> Так вот чтобы практика вообще имела место быть, уже нужно нечто особенное.


Ну значит не нужно особенное, а может не время для особенного. 
Там же все не просто, нужно подходящее время и место, что бы была польза.

----------


## Александр С

Народ! 

Ринпоче на том же ретрите, когда обсуждал практиков, утверждающих, что они постоянно находятся в состоянии ригпа, говорил, что _даже он периодически отвлекается_. 

Так что, зря вы ригпометры расчехлили

----------


## ullu

> ?


Ну он не летал, не проходил сквозь стены, не оживлял мертвых...



> Раз вообще возник подобный вопрос, то очевидно такая возможность была не для всех.


А она и не должна быть сразу. Ринпоче объяснил, теперь люди будут думать и рано или поздно поймут.



> с этим никто не спорит, речь о соотношении полезного эффекта и сопутствующих "боевых потерь"


ну вот на ваш взгля такое соотношение, а на его взгляд другое может быть.
Может быть это вообще связано с правильностью передачи учения, с сохранением учения в чистоте и т.д.
там же тоже много факторов.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Это было сказано конкретному человеку.


А, то есть тут опять пошли "искусные методы"?!
Это случаем не кто-то в ДО вас так всех учит? Потому что я не верю, что ННР, кто-то другой.




> Он то себя вылечил практикой Гаруды, когда врачи от него отказались и не лечили .


Что было причиной - недоказуемо. Я скажу просто, удачное совпадение и психосоматика. Проверить невозможно. Медицина и так знает, что 90% даже органических болезней в действительности основаны на психосоматике. Это не имеет никакого отношения ни к мистике, ни к практике. Бывали случаи, когда люди излечивались от рака(!!!) хохоча над фильмами с Чарли Чаплиным. И что это значит? Что Чарли Чаплин был тайной эманацией Будды Медицины? Нет, это значит только, что в таком случае Чарли Чаплин и Гаруда оказываются на одном уровне. Что не поднимает вариант Чарли Чаплина, но опускает вариант Гаруды.

Твой вывод это предмет веры. Есть люди, которым только и нужно, что найти объект для верования и занять остаток жизни поклонением. Я не знал что и ты из их числа.




> Фигня вся в том тут , что Ринпоче вовсе не ЛЮБОЙ человек


Тогда он должен быть ОСОБЕННО готов проиллюстрировать свои слова на деле. Раз не любой.





> Но яне совсем понимаю на кой черт человеку, который если понимает суть учения и понимает зачем ему этому учению следовать взбредет в голову мысль проверять учителя таким образом?


А по какому принципу извините я должен выбирать какие слова Римпоче принимать как руководство к действию, а какие оказываются "искусным методом" (с) ДО и значат совсем не то, что говорят?
Мне кажется такой вот как раз случай привести людей в чувство: Вы считаете что у вас ригпа? Ха-Ха! Вот ригпа! - и ррраз руку в огонь!
Вот это бы навсегда фантазерам и разгонятелям облаков запомнилось. Что ригпа это не языком чесать.




> Просто из принципа что ли? Что бы все было как надо?
> У тебя есть сомнения в том что Ринпоче знает свою природу? Или у тебя есть сомнения в том, что пребывая в знании своей природы ты без проблем объединяешься с огнем?


Скажу начистоту и без утайки: у меня есть сомнения, что Римпоче сам способен, или готов, или как угодно - пройти такую проверку со свечой.
Здесь как раз вопрос в том: А зачем действительно Римпоче это *говорит*?
Это реальная проверка, или это лишь игра словами?
Говорить то все могут, но не все говоруны являются учителями дзогчен.

PS Я бы мильён поклонов отбил, если это реальная проверка, а не игра словами.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Народ! 
> 
> Ринпоче на том же ретрите, когда обсуждал практиков, утверждающих, что они постоянно находятся в состоянии ригпа, говорил, что _даже он периодически отвлекается_. 
> 
> Так что, зря вы ригпометры расчехлили


Моя то мысль была такая: О, видали какой клевый у Римпоче ригпометр?! Должно быть настоящий!  :Smilie:

----------


## Тацумоку

> Во-первых, проверка наставника входит в ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНУЮ часть на пути ваджраяны. Если вы не в курсе.


В курсе, как и в форме проверки. Так же в курсе того, как проверяется потенциальный ученик. Так вот претендент в ученики, позволивший себе выразить сомнение в учителе в форме, подобной вашей, получил бы отказ тут же. Если вы не в курсе.



> Так что бестактного по-прежнему ничего нет.


Есть. Форма и тон ваших высказываний.



> Кто-то считает, что достаточно "общественного мнения" чтобы начинать фанатеть, но это их личное дело. Я не считаю общественное мнение основанием для чего-либо, потому что часто общество это состоит из людей, которые представления имеют смутные и за слова не отвечают в принципе.


Это же можно отнести и ко многим так называемым "продвинутым", несвязанным общественным мнением йогинам, которые на деле "представления имеют смутные и за слова не отвечают в принципе." Лично вы можете предъявить что-либо, кроме упоминания слова "Samadhi" в нике?



> Я пишу на публичном форуме комментарий на слова Римпоче, сказанные публично и публично процитированные. В чем вы видите проблему?


В форме и тоне ваших высказываний. Однако эта проблема персонально ваша, даже если вы об этом не догадываетесь. 
P.S. Кстати, ответ вы можете начать со слов "во-вторых", ненароком где-то забытых вами.

----------


## Хайам

Ребята, давайте жить дружно! (с)
Главное не Ригпа. А  недвойственность .Вот нашла метод(тут  у вас),он  как и 21 семзин поможет увидеть свет  http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=3249

----------


## Александр С

> Моя то мысль была такая: О, видали какой клевый у Римпоче ригпометр?! Должно быть настоящий!


Он далее говорил "я _не верю_ таким людям", а не "я _не вижу_ у них этого".

----------


## Тацумоку

> Ребята, давайте жить дружно! (с)


Да всё хорошо. Общаемся.  :Smilie:  
Хотя лично я уже всё сказал, и продолжения этой темы с моей стороны не будет.
Всем успехов.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> В курсе, как и в форме проверки. Так же в курсе того, как проверяется потенциальный ученик. Так вот претендент в ученики, позволивший себе выразить сомнение в учителе в форме, подобной вашей, получил бы отказ тут же. Если вы не в курсе.


Хорошее замечание! Ок.
Во-вторых вы забыли приписать ИМХО перед словом "получил бы".
Потому что собсно ни на чем, кроме ваших эмоций ваше мнение не основано. А эмоции это не аргумент.

Мало того, именно реакция наставника на такой вопрос в первую очередь и явилась бы показателем учитель это ваджраяны или пересказыватель старых сказок и книжных мыслей. А уж во-вторую его способности. Отказ принять в ученики имеет смысл лишь ПОСЛЕ того, как в них просились. А просятся ПОСЛЕ того как убедятся, что учитель действительно владеет практическим знанием, а не лектор в мантии. Так что ваши фантазии можете там поумерить.

Что касается меня, если б на такой резонный вопрос я получил предложение покинуть зал "тут же", то смех бы я конечно сдержал, но очень сильно радовался, что не пришлось тратить десятилетия на следование за напыщенным болтуном.





> Есть. Форма и тон ваших высказываний.


Я вам напомню, что форма и тон высказываний корректируются специально назначенными людьми, называются Модераторы. Если у вас есть претензии - пишите им. Не вам регулировать мой тон.




> Лично вы можете предъявить что-либо, кроме упоминания слова "Samadhi" в нике?


А что именно вы хотите, чтобы я обосновал? Своё право не опираться на "общественное мнение"? Кроме здравого смысла это право ничего не требует. Или вы чиста решили ваджрами померяться, на понт взять?
Меня тут вообще то масса людей лично знает многие годы. А вы кто такой, чтобы перед вами отчитываться?

----------


## ullu

> А, то есть тут опять пошли "искусные методы"?!
> Это случаем не кто-то в ДО вас так всех учит? Потому что я не верю, что ННР, кто-то другой.


Причем тут искусные методы? 



> Что было причиной - недоказуемо. Я скажу просто, удачное совпадение и психосоматика. Проверить невозможно.


Ну сказать можно что угодно Мне то хуже не будет, сам понимаешь.
Я то знаю что можно спокойно объеденить элемент огня и эелементы тела, и что да,  если ты достаточно объеденил все, то не просто руку в свечку совать можешь, а радужное тело у тебя .
И поэтому дотошно ковырять то что Ринпоче сказал для меня лично смысла не имеет.




> Это не имеет никакого отношения ни к мистике, ни к практике.


Практика это не мистика, а физика. Так что к психосоматике и ее нарушениям  имеет прмейшее отношение.
Радужное тело тоже не мистка , а физика. И объединение с элементом огня свечи тоже самое.
Практика это правильный способ действий телом, речью и умом,  не понимаю в чем противоречие между излечением посредством практики Гаруди и смехом над фильмами? 




> Твой вывод это предмет веры. Есть люди, которым только и нужно, что найти объект для верования и занять остаток жизни поклонением. Я не знал что и ты из их числа.


Что-то я не нашла в твоем сообщении аргументов это подтверждающих.



> Тогда он должен быть ОСОБЕННО готов проиллюстрировать свои слова на деле. Раз не любой.


Ну возомжно если бы ты попросил он бы тебе продемонстрировал. 
Ты ж не знаешь.



> А по какому принципу извините я должен выбирать какие слова Римпоче принимать как руководство к действию, а какие оказываются "искусным методом" (с) ДО и значат совсем не то, что говорят?


Не знаю, я вообще то считаю что слова Ринпоче значат то, что он говорит. И воспринимаю их так как он сказал, а не как полезную неправду.
А искусным методом я считаю методы, нормальные. Семдзины, рушены, практику созерцания, гуру йогу.... и так далее.
Хотя... здесь я ошибаюсь, помнится Тилопа то к Наропе и не такое применял, там свечи вообще отдыхают.
Однако сам он, заметь, ничего такого не демонстрировал.и, заметь, Наропа воспринимал слова Тилопы как правду и руководство к действию, и не как святую ложь.



> Мне кажется такой вот как раз случай привести людей в чувство: Вы считаете что у вас ригпа? Ха-Ха! Вот ригпа! - и ррраз руку в огонь!
> Вот это бы навсегда фантазерам и разгонятелям облаков запомнилось. Что ригпа это не языком чесать.


Ну я и так тут уже за Ринпоче напридумывала, и дальше мне не хочется чего-то, я откуда вообще знаю, для меня все это звучит как бред , это как человек объясняет что как солнце закрыто облаками, что бы овозникло переживание и понимание, а ему говорят что облака то бывают перистые, кучевые, такие, сякие... закрыто тоже бывает по разному, так что не всегда солнце закрыто то, а бывает что нь и луна, вообще солнца нету. Выходит что ригпа тоже ночью нету?
Но если тебе и вправду этот вопрос важен, то спроси .
В мае вон на ретрите. Чего гадать то?



> Скажу начистоту и без утайки: у меня есть сомнения, что Римпоче сам способен, или готов, или как угодно - пройти такую проверку со свечой.
> Здесь как раз вопрос в том: А зачем действительно Римпоче это *говорит*?
> Это реальная проверка, или это лишь игра словами?
> Говорить то все могут, но не все говоруны являются учителями дзогчен.


Ну вообще то слушая объяснения Ринпоче совершенно очевидно что он очень хорошо и непосредственно знает о чем говорит и владеет этим знанием и может его передать .
Имхо этого должно быть достаточно для проверки.
Если ты не можешь это проверить это, то нужно проверить бодхичитту, потому что все равно ты ничего другого проверить не можешь.
Совать руку в свечу вообще то могут и фокусники. Это не показатель.
Проверять способности учителя дзогчен сованием рук в свечи это абсурд, имхо.

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...
> Или вы чиста решили ваджрами померяться, на понт взять?
> Меня тут вообще то масса людей лично знает многие годы. А вы кто такой, чтобы перед вами отчитываться?


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Спасибо за столь красноречивый ответ, больше никаких демонстрций ваших достижений не требуется. 
Успехов.

----------


## ullu

А. все. о меня дошло к чему это ты. Можно не отвечать если что)
Не надо тут  было девушке предлагать совать руку в свечу. Ок.

Но сдругой стороны такой совет дали ж не просто так, а потмоу что по другому человек не понимает что в его воззрении есть ошибки.
И тогда ему нужно убедиться в этом на собственном опыте.
То есть тут не шла речь о том, что учитель дзочген проверяется сованием руки в свечу, потому что это может сделать фокусник и это не дает никаких гарантий, но если хочешь проверить свою реализацию то есть вот такой способ.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Спасибо за столь красноречивый ответ, больше никаких демонстрций ваших достижений не требуется. 
> Успехов.


Ну вот ни единого в жизни случая небыло, чтобы вот такие говоруны



> Хотя лично я уже всё сказал, и продолжения этой темы с моей стороны не будет.


- реально держали слово и действительно молча ушли. Хоть раз. Нет. Никогда. Ни одного исключения.
Ариведерчи, скукота.

----------


## ullu

> Вспомни, кому обычно Ринпоче советует засунуть руку в огонь? Тем, кто пишет ему или говорит, что находится в созерцании non-stop 24 часа в сутки, чтобы те не обольщались. Потому что это означало бы, что человек полностью объединил свое состояние с сущностью пяти элементов. А это уровень ригдзинов, осуществивших великий перенос или радужное тело. Кто-то из нас может напрямую пообщаться с Падмасамбхавой или Вималамитрой? Это вряд ли. Способностей не достает.


Да, спасибо. Я это ,кстати, забыла. Что речь шла о нонстоп 24 часа.

----------


## ullu

> И что? Будем всех Татхагат свечой на буддовость проверять? Действительно, до какого абсурда можно дойти!


Да SU (пардон за сокращение, уж больно ник длинный  :Smilie: )) не об том, о том как раз, что способности к практике дзогчен это все же не сование рук в свечи .
И что не надо было девушке тут советовать проверить свое узнвавание присутсвия сованием рук в свечу. Правда он это так замысловато выразил, что с ходу не поймешь. Только когда дойдешь до того, что да, учителя то абсурдно проверять этим, способности к практике  дзогчен то не в этом заключаются на самом деле, то тогда понимаешь о чем он.
Я так поняла.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, спасибо. Я это ,кстати, забыла. Что речь шла о нонстоп 24 часа.


Будда Шакьямуни, в некотором смысле, - 24 часа, нон-стоп ("я никогда не отвлекался" (с)). Посему к нему вполне просьба показать единство с элементом огня закономерна (при соответствующих обстоятельствах).

Несмотря на 24 часа/нон-стоп Будда Шакьямуни почему то все еще ел, пил и за подаянием ходил как на работу/в оффис. Как удивительно! Дайте 2! (хотя я слышал, что нон-стопперу этого вовсе не требуется!)
И каменюку от Девадатты на ногу не смог "интегрировать" ... Вот такой вот бхусуку был в истории!

Телега про "Будда не демонстрировал сиддх" - оригинальна. Достаточно вспомнить то, что можно прочитать в сутрах (события, связанные с посещением Капилавасту после достижения АСС; перемещение людей в сферы, недоступные кармическому видению персонажей и т.д. и т.п.). Самое забавное, что Будда лично разъясняет почему это - не метод http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn11.htm, но в той же сутте есть прямое утверждение, что Благословенный способен на такое.




> 3. И юный домоправитель Кеваддха в третий раз сказал Блаженному:
> 
> – "Господин, я не неволю Блаженного, но все же я говорю так: "Господин, эта богатая, процветающая Наланда, густо населена и полна людей, преданных Блаженному. Хорошо будет, господин, если Блаженный прикажет какому-нибудь монаху, чтобы тот с помощью нечеловеческих сил совершил сверхъестественное чудо. Тогда эта Наланда еще в большей мере станет предана Блаженному".
> 
> – "*Я, Кеваддха, возгласил о трех чудесах, сам испытав и осуществив их. Каковы же эти три вида чудес? Сверхъестественное чудо, чудо обнаружения и чудо наставления*".
> 
> 4. Каково же, Кеваддха, сверхъестественное чудо? Вот, Кеваддха, монах осуществляет различные виды сверхъестественных способностей – будучи одним, становится многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становится одним; становится видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идет по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами, возносится в небо, словно крылатая птица; касается рукой и схватывает солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом он достигает даже мира Брахмы. И другой, благочестивый верующий, видит его, этого монаха, осуществляющего различные виды сверхъестественных способностей, – будучи одним становящегося многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становящегося одним; становящегося видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходящего через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускающегося в землю и поднимающегося из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идущего по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами возносящегося в небо, словно крылатая птица; касающегося рукой и схватывающего солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом достигающего даже мира Брахмы.


----


На тему "разгона облаков" 



> . И вот этот благочестивый верующий передает другому – не благочестивому и не верующему: "Как чудесна, почтенный, как необычайна, почтенный, великая сверхъестественная способность и великая власть отшельника. Ведь я видел монаха, осуществляющего различные виды сверхъестественных способностей, – будучи одним, становящегося многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становящегося одним; становящегося видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходящего через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускающегося в землю и поднимающегося из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идущего по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами возносящегося в небо, словно крылатая птица; касающегося рукой и схватывающего солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом достигающего даже мира Брахмы".
> 
> И тогда тот не благочестивый и не верующий может сказать этому благочестивому верующему так: "Есть, почтенный, знание, называющееся гандхарским. Благодаря ему этот монах и осуществляет различные виды сверхъестественных способностей – будучи одним, становится многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становится одним; становится видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идет по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами, возносится в небо, словно крылатая птица; касается рукой и схватывает солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом он достигает даже мира Брахмы". Как же ты думаешь об этом, Кеваддха? Может ли тот не благочестивый и не верующий сказать так этому благочестивому верующему?"
> 
> – "Может сказать, господин".
> 
> – "*Поэтому, Кеваддха, я и усматриваю зло в сверхъестественном чуде, опасаюсь, избегаю и стыжусь сверхъестественного чуда*".


Будда вполне резонно рассмотрел *возможные причины* "постройки гомп, засовывания пальцев в огонь" и т.д.

Подобным образом можно продолжить: "Есть, почтенный, знание, называющееся *толтекским* [(c) Карлос Кастанеда, http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=Castaneda]. Благодаря ему этот ... и осуществляет различные виды сверхъестественных способностей"... Включая *тело сновидения*, которое можно и жечь, и на мороз выставлять, и отправлять в полет, и учить/лечить с помощью него людей/богов/асуров и т.д. 
---
К примеру, в намтаре Порфирия Иванова (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...BD%D0%BE%D0%B2) есть эпизод, когда гитлеровцы его голым оставили на морозе в конюшне на ночь. Зимой. Без всякого знакомства с туммо. 


Означает ли то, что Иванов выжил, - он пребывает в Ригпа 24 часа, нон-стоп?

Кста, Бодхисаттва Вималакирти 10-го Бхуми (Облако Дхармы) в Вималакирти-нирдеша-сутре дает сердечный совет учить и стадионы с учетом способностей к восприятию сидящих на стадионе. (включая таких, как Самадхи Андерковерер)
----

----------


## Legba

2 Сэм

Приветствую. По поводу сования пальцев в огонь. В принципе, я согласен с посылом "ответа за базар". Да и все известные нам намтары говорят о готовности Гуру прошлого отвечать за оный. Однако:
1. Как верно заметил Пампкин, есть масса причин по которым, держа руку в огне, можно не получить ожога. И это не обязательно состояние ригпа. 
2. Ситуация с чудесами немного изменилась за прошедшие 1000 лет.  :Smilie: 
Коперфильд такое исполняет, что мама не горюй. Боюсь, что Учителя, который начнет массово демонстрировать сиддхи, *очень быстро сочтут фокусником.* Вне зависимости от того, как дело будет обстоять в действительности. Так что подобная демонстрация в широком кругу принесет скорее вред, нежели пользу.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Главное не Ригпа. А  недвойственность .


 Учите Учение прежде чем глупости заявлять. И выкиньте бред про свою "продвинутость" из своего ума.

ЗЫ: разжевывать не буду, так как не Учитель, чтобы выписывать тут Учение :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Но причем тут Ринпоче? Он то себя вылечил практикой Гаруды, когда врачи от него отказались и не лечили .
> Так что тут проблем с верификацией нет, поскольку никакого другого лечения в тот момент не было применено.
> Тоже касается и всего остального. Ринпоче ясно сказал что это было сделано посредством практики.


Имхо, это важный момент, т.к. неясно, откуда взято, что, например, практика Ваджрапани помогает при параличе и т.д. (весь перечень медприложений практик, о которых говорил ННР). Имхо, это примерно то же самое, что исцеления от чудотворных икон. Ведь действительно исцеляются, но кто и почему? Искренне и глубоко верующие (в т.ч. и в чудотворную силу икон), а также практикующие. 

ННР верит в Гаруду и он (или она?) ему помог (ла)! :Smilie: 

Нет, проблем, пусть верящие в великую силу практик верят и спасаются/освобождаются.

Кстати, ullu, вы не курсе, ННР полостные операции (живот) делали?

----------


## ullu

> Имхо, это важный момент, т.к. неясно, откуда взято, что, например, практика Ваджрапани помогает при параличе и т.д. (весь перечень медприложений практик, о которых говорил ННР). Имхо, это примерно то же самое, что исцеления от чудотворных икон. Ведь действительно исцеляются, но кто и почему? Искренне и глубоко верующие (в т.ч. и в чудотворную силу икон), а также практикующие. 
> 
> ННР верит в Гаруду и он (или она?) ему помог (ла)!
> 
> Нет, проблем, пусть верящие в великую силу практик верят и спасаются/освобождаются.
> 
> Кстати, ullu, вы не курсе, ННР полостные операции (живот) делали?


Практика Ваджрапани помогает при параличе потому что параилич вызван провокациями существ класса За, который контролирует Ваджрапани.
Что бы опонять что такое провокации и контролирование надо изучить Отсекая надежду и страх, там все написано подробно и ясно. Иначе опять начнете себе воображать "чудотворные иконы", которые, кстати, непонятно почему не могут работать? Вы можете объяснить почему чудотворные иконы не могут работать таким образом каким они работают, или вы просто против ?
Если бы вы представляли себе что такое тантра, что такое ум, энергия и тело, что означает существует иллюзорно и взаимозависимо, что означает существует подобно сновидению, что означает порождено своим собственным умом, то у вас таких вопросв не возинкало бы.
Изучите эти вопосы голубоко и до конца и вы поймете что чудес на свете не бывает, есть только физика.

----------


## ullu

> Означает ли то, что Иванов выжил, - он пребывает в Ригпа 24 часа, нон-стоп?


Ну так я ж об этом написала ж тоже уже.

----------


## Хайам

> Учите Учение прежде чем глупости заявлять. И выкиньте бред про свою "продвинутость" из своего ума.
> 
> ЗЫ: разжевывать не буду, так как не Учитель, чтобы выписывать тут Учение


Самое удивительное,что я нигде не заявляю о "продвинут ости" своего ума.А высказываю только ИМХО,что  естественно никто запретить не может.Учение  не надо тупо учить .Его надо понимать.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Его надо понимать.


 Ну вот как поймете буду только рад. А пока в вашем ИМХО очень серьезные расхождения с Учением.

----------


## Хайам

> Ну вот как поймете буду только рад. А пока в вашем ИМХО очень серьезные расхождения с Учением.


В чем у меня  расхождения?В том,что я считаю главным для себя уничтожение  двойственности?
Учения приходят и уходят,а причина страдания всегда одна-двойственность.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Практика Ваджрапани помогает при параличе потому что параилич вызван провокациями существ класса За, который контролирует Ваджрапани.
> Что бы опонять что такое провокации и контролирование надо изучить Отсекая надежду и страх, там все написано подробно и ясно.


Да, забыл о провокациях, голова дырявая. :Smilie:  А ведь удивился, когда услышал.

Беру книгу 

Мачиг Ламбдрон

ОТСЕКАЯ НАДЕЖДУ И СТРАХ
[Устная линия передачи полного разъяснения священного учения Чод]


и ищу там духов класса За, а также все, что связано с параличом. Не уверен на все 100%, но «За» как наименование встречается в таком контексте (в перечне различных духов, Мамо, Дуд, Гьялбо и т.д. такие не числятся)




> по правую руку бегут свирепые духи Цен,
>     по левую руку ползут девятиголовые силы За,
>     демон класса My сидит у них на голове,
>     черные силы духов воды текут промеж ног,—
>     таково их войско из восьми классов духов.


Слово «паралич» (причины которого могут быть очень разными, например, паралич вследствие инсульта, полиомиелит и др., но оставим эту существенную неясность в стороне) встречается в книге один раз в связи с силой нагов




> Если желаешь возбудить силу нагов и совершить с их помощью действие, то созерцай, как мирные лики духов вод мгновенно искажаются в гневных выражениях. Их головы начинают множиться до девяти, семи или пяти голов, из всех пор лезут змеи, их дыхание — густой туман, глаза горят красным огнем, вызывают дождь из капель крови. Из их пасти выходят омерзительные духи болезней нагов, сине-красного цвета. На том месте, куда направлено действие, из земли начинают выходить различные насекомые, змеи, черепахи в чудовищных видах, проявляются различные знаки и вестники несчастья и осквернения. Из их ног вздымаются красные вихри энергии, в сердцах сгущается холодная тьма и желание мести. В их руках арканы из огней и молний, душащие болезнями и параличом.


То, что я нашел, это по существу или что-то не то? Если "да", то где и что еще можно узнать *именно об этих ребятах*?

----------


## ullu

В Отсекая наджеду и страх надо было прочитать о том что такое демоны на самом деле, я это имела ввиду.
Там есть объянение о том, что демоны это порождение нашего собственного ума и так далее.

----------


## ullu

Вот про За оттуда
Что касается небесной силы по имени Рахула, то его знаки следующие: множество голов, нижняя часть тела змеиная, каждая голова имеет по девять глаз и ртов, все туловище тоже покрыто ртами и глазами, когти напоминают когти хищных животных и птиц, самая верхняя голова увенчана головой ворона, он имеет огромные крылья; из многочисленных пастей, из глаз блещут языки молний, из пор тела истекает туман, весь окружен вихрящимися ветрами, держит в руках петли из молний, железные шары и прочее оружие; манифестирует во все направления свои ужасные формы, издает грохот, свист, шипение, треск и прочие звуки; проявляется в виде монахов, бон-по, йогинов, мужчин, женщин, детей, также в формах других существ, тела которых источают лучи света, языки огня, окутаны ветрами и туманами, их формы ясны и прозрачны, это различные Риши; видения вызывают в вашем теле дрожь, судороги, пылание, дискомфорт, потерю восприятия, провалы памяти, — все это знаки Риши.
Небо, наполненное огнем, светом, дождь из стрел, сияющие звезды, лучи режущего света, приливы, отливы, падающие звезды, луна, необычайный жар, кипящие реки, горячие испарения, — все эти вещи, проявленные в сновидениях, есть игра обусловленности силами класса Риши, влияние планеты Раху (тиб.: gza').

----------


## ullu

Вот здесь есть про Рахулу
http://probud.narod.ru/rahula.html

Это очень сильный класс , и с ними надо быть осторожными.
А о  том что их провокация это паралич Ринпоче объяснял.

----------


## Юрий К.

Спасибо за ценную информацию о Рахуле. 




> В Отсекая наджеду и страх надо было прочитать о том что такое демоны на самом деле, я это имела ввиду.
> Там есть объянение о том, что демоны это порождение нашего собственного ума и так далее.


Я имею в виду очень конкретную вещь, а не паралич вообще. Ну какие порождения ума могут быть у детей 2-5 летнего возраста, да еще в разных странах и примерно в одно и то же время (грубо говоря - эпидемия)? Это скорее похоже на провокацию в обыденом смысле слова (из коллективного бессознательного?)...  Тем более что "Рахулу относят к классу планетарных духов".

P.S. Блин, коренной слог этой небесной силы "А"...

----------


## ullu

Наги провоцирую больше кожные заболевания и психические расстройства.

----------


## ullu

> Я имею в виду очень конкретную вещь, а не паралич вообще. Ну какие порождения ума могут быть у детей 2-5 летнего возраста, да еще в разных странах и примерно в одно и то же время (грубо говоря - эпидемия)? Это скорее похоже на провокацию в обыденом смысле слова...  Тем более что "Рахулу относят к классу планетарных духов".


Ну я ж не знаю что вы имеете ввиду то (
Если человек родился то у него уже есть порождения ума. Он родился из-за того что они у него есть.
Другое дело что 2 летний ребенок не может с этим работать,это другое дело. 
В таком случае нужно выяснять провокация ли это или нет, потмоу что параилч не всегда провокация, можгут быть и другие ведь причины. И если провокация, то делать практику Ваджрапани для ребенка.
Возможно кто-то из взрослых потревожил их, а провокацию получили дети. 
А возмжно это вообще не провокация.
Эпидемии вызывает Мамо, если , напрмер, сжигать полиэтилен, то дым от полиэтилена и другого подобного сжигаемого мусора провоцирует Мамо и они вызывают войны, сумашествия и эпидемии.

----------


## Юрий К.

Конечно, могут быть и другие причины, например, о которых говорит алопатическая медицина:  вирусная инфекция. Сейчас все это уже не актуально, т.к. в СССР (позже всех европейских и развитых североамериканских стран) соответствующие всеобщие прививки младенцев были введены в 1959 г.

Но тем не менее занятно...




> Вот здесь есть про Рахулу
> http://probud.narod.ru/rahula.html
> 
> Это очень сильный класс , и с ними надо быть осторожными.
> А о том что их провокация это паралич Ринпоче объяснял.


Где он это объяснял? На последнем ретрите в Москве он только сказал, что практика Ваджрапани помогает при параличе (причиной является провокации злых духов)  и прочитал соответсвующий текст. Рахулу он, по-моему, не упоминал (или я опять забыл самое главное  :Smilie: ).




> Если человек родился то у него уже есть порождения ума. Он родился из-за того что они у него есть.


Как я выяснил это относится к ввергающей карме (рождение человеком), но последующие заболевания (в т.ч. и в условиях эпидемии) это не ввергающая карма.

----------


## ullu

> Где он это объяснял? На последнем ретрите в Москве он только сказал, что практика Ваджрапани помогает при параличе (причиной является провокации злых духов)  и прочитал соответсвующий текст. Рахулу он, по-моему, не упоминал (или я опять забыл самое главное ).


Ну это ж не первое объяснение Ринпоче)))
Если бы Ринпоче на этом ретрите объяснял все, что он объяснял до этого, то нам бы пришлось слушать год , а может и не один ))
В книге по практике Гуру Драгпур есть коротко прото что это За, одна фраза. 
В отсекая надежду и страх написано что Рахула это охранитель класса Риши, по тибестки g'za то есть За.
А в статье по ссылке есть про то, что Рахула это проявление Ваджрапани. Ринпоче это тоже объяснял, но мне придется переитать все книги что бы это найти. Можно я не буду? :Smilie: 



> Как я выяснил это относится к ввергающей карме (рождение человеком), но последующие заболевания (в т.ч. и в условиях эпидемии) это не ввергающая карма.


Вот в этом я не разбираюсь, в видах кармы. В любом случае кроме проявления кармы больше ничего не существует. Так что это проявление негативной кармы в любом случае.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Ну это ж не первое объяснение Ринпоче)))
> ... Ринпоче это тоже объяснял, но мне придется переитать все книги что бы это найти. Можно я не буду?


Как вы думаете, ННР стоит отвлекать на вопрос о том, является ли эпидемия (пандемия) полиомиелита середины 50-х годов ХХ века провокацией духов класса За с точки зрения тибетской медицины или есть более узкие спеиалисты, которые могли бы прояснить этот вопрос? Именно этот случай, а не в общем и целом...

----------


## ullu

Ну если это не сильно важно для вашей практики, то я думаю не стоит. 
Ринпоче получает около сотни писем в день и на все ему надо ответить.
Но я даже не знаю кто мог бы ответить на этот вопрос, может быть попробовать спросить д-ра Ниду? 
http://iattm.ru/

----------


## PampKin Head

> Эпидемии вызывает Мамо, если , напрмер, сжигать полиэтилен, то дым от полиэтилена и другого подобного сжигаемого мусора провоцирует Мамо и они вызывают войны, сумашествия и эпидемии.


Уллу, вы в случае с полиэтиленом Мамо с нагами (вызывающими кожные и прочие заболевания при определенных условиях) не путаете? В противном случае, туши свет/кидай гранату - полиэтилен жгут на каждой помойке рядом с любым городом (все гонят на Мишико, а тут, оказывается, полиэтилен жгли!).

----------


## Aleksey L.

поэтому весь мир - кладбищенские земли и аццкое бардо.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, вы в случае с полиэтиленом Мамо с нагами (вызывающими кожные и прочие заболевания при определенных условиях) не путаете? В противном случае, туши свет/кидай гранату - полиэтилен жгут на каждой помойке рядом с любым городом (все гонят на Мишико, а тут, оказывается, полиэтилен жгли!).


Нет, не путаю.
Можете почитать в книжке по практике Гуру Драгпур.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет, не путаю.
> Можете почитать в книжке по практике Гуру Драгпур.


А вы не можите привести цитату, потому что такой книжки у меня нет.

P.S. То, что Мамо реагируют на горящий полиэтилен, впервые слышу.

----------


## ullu

ПС посмотрите пожалуйста. 
Дословно там пластик, не полиэтилен.

----------


## PampKin Head

> ПС посмотрите пожалуйста. 
> Дословно там пластик, не полиэтилен.


Ха, ха! Теперь я точно знаю, почему с Тибетом произошла такая петрушка: просто они жгли мусор, и Момо проявили китайцев. Все засады - от нерешенных санитарных проблем.

Как все бывает просто в этой жизни.

P.S. Самое прикольное, что в других источниках таже самая причина (сжигание мусора) приводится в качестве причины для провокаций нагов (что кажется более вероятным в свете рекомендаций о применении благовоний в практиках, связанных с ними)... 

 :Confused: 

P.S.S. Забавная доктрина: "'это не я, не мое неведение и клеши, а провокации Мамо! прошу освободить прямо в зале суда!"

----------


## ullu

забавная длоктрина - это не я замерзаю , не мое неведение, не мои клеши, это мороз на улице -60, прошу освободить меня прмо в зале суда.
Это не я глодаю, не мое неведение, не мои клеши, это я не ел просто месяц, прошу освободить меня в зале суда.
Десткий сад какой-то , лучше вообще уж молчать обо всем , раз люди вообще не способны что-то понимать. :Mad: 

ушла молчать.

----------


## Александр С

> Мамо (ma mo) — образуют многочисленный класс гневных женских божеств. Известные ещё до буддизма, они были соотнесены с индийскими Матрика, колдуньями кладбищенских земель и склепов. Эти чёрные богини представляют природные силы, которые, если их потревожить, становятся разрушительными и приносят войны и эпидемии. Сжигание мусора, особенно пластика и резины, может сильно спровоцировать их. В соответствии с описаниями из тибетских текстов, они входят в окружение Великих Защитниц Дхармы и носят сумки, полные болезнетворных микробов.


«Астрология Тибета», Шечен
И потом, почему бы всем духам, а не только нагам и мамо, питающимся запахами (или для которых запах играет важную роль в их жизни), не взлюбить горящий пластик? По-моему, это однозначная гадость.




> P.S.S. Забавная доктрина: "'это не я, не мое неведение и клеши, а провокации Мамо! прошу освободить прямо в зале суда!"


Это из области "он первый начал". Зачем так упрощать? Провакации активируют у вас соответсвующие негативные механизмы, на то они и _провакации_, чтобы _провоцировать_ вас, а уж как на них реагировать - это уже всецело ваш выбор. Другое дело, что попробуйте долго находиться в напряженной обстановке, в компании крайне неприятного для вас человека - от этого также можно получить какие-то проблемы со здоровьем. Но ведь дело будет в вашей реакции, а не в ситуации или человеке. Скандалы и ссоры, например, вредят глазам, а просто громкий крик или громкая музыка - нет.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Ну если это не сильно важно для вашей практики, то я думаю не стоит.


Практике техники внимательности (она же присутствия) ничуть не мешает. Но вот если серьезно отнестись к букве "А" (о чем я сейчас углубленно размышляю :Smilie: ), то тогда прям не знаю что и делать. Ясный перец, что мои омрачения, а также низшие способности никакая буква за одну жизнь не ... пробьет, но все же интересно. :Smilie: 




> Ринпоче получает около сотни писем в день и на все ему надо ответить.


Я имел в виду не письменно, а лично. 




> Но я даже не знаю кто мог бы ответить на этот вопрос, может быть попробовать спросить д-ра Ниду? http://iattm.ru/


Да, надо подумать... 

Если серьезно, то я думаю тут, наверное, как в физике: в квантовой механике с самого ее появления есть "дыра" (ы), "рядом" с которой находится сознание и на которую прагматики не обращают внимания. Кроме гениев, конечно, но технологии отлично работают. Ведь уже до микро черных дыр скоро доберутся на  на БАКе! И все это без сознания, просто логическая неувязка, неполнота существующих теорий (с точки зрения всего нескольких специалистов) и все.

Медицина давным давно уже забыла о духах вообще и как о причинах каких-то болезней в частности. Но китайская медицина завоевала  признание и хотя медики не понимают, что такое энергия "ци" и каналы, но на точки давить согласны. Поскольку технология работает. Есть опять же психосоматика (т.е. заболевания от "психо" к "соме"), с которой не все ясно, т.к. с сознанием никто не разобрался. 

Короче, я не силен в медицине, но конкретная пандемия (использую слово не точно в медициснком смысле), да еще давно ушедшая, имхо, интересна как конкретный пример, с которым можно попробовать разобраться...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Приветствую. По поводу сования пальцев в огонь. В принципе, я согласен с посылом "ответа за базар". Да и все известные нам намтары говорят о готовности Гуру прошлого отвечать за оный.


Не припомню, чтобы Ринпоче когда-либо говорил, что он пребывает в созерцании нон-стоп. И в том числе на недавнем ретрите в Москве, он сказал, что даже ему не удается пребывать в созерцании непрерывно и приходится отвлекаться. Поэтому за "базар" придется отвечать вам.

----------


## Inbongo

> Практики Дзогчена не ведут к освобождению,так как мы и так все свободны.
> 
> 
> 
> Нечего освобождать-)))Все уже свободно.Скорей бы нам всем познать себя настоящих)


"...Практикующие Дзогчен часто говорят: "Нельзя думать или говорить о Дзогчен, 
поскольку выразить его невозможно". Но это не так: переживания Дзогчен 
действительно вне пределов мыслей и слов, но мы, практикующие, не свободны от 
сомнений и вопросов, поэтому нам нужно разрешать их. Мы не можем просто сказать: 
"Я практикую Дзогчен, я не хочу иметь никаких сомнений". Просто сказать так — не 
значит избавиться от них, поэтому важно размышлять над этими вопросами, иначе мы 
останемся в состоянии сомнения и не достигнем чистоты. Например, если мы в 
Дзогчен говорим, что наше естественное состояние спонтанно совершенно, мы имеем 
в виду, что мы уже несем в себе это качество самореализации, и что это не нечто, 
что мы должны получить снаружи. Но хотя это наше врожденное качество, мы должны 
его развивать. Традиционная аналогия: качество масла уже изначально присутствует 
в молоке, но чтобы его получить, мы должны взбить молоко..."

----------


## Inbongo

[QUOTE=Хайам;223563]Ребята, давайте жить дружно! (с)
Главное не Ригпа. А  недвойственность .Вот нашла метод(тут  у вас),он  как и 21 семзин поможет увидеть свет  http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=3249[/QUOTE

Недвойственность может быть только в состоянии ригпа.

----------


## Inbongo

> Поддается .В  Ригпа можно жить,в Свете нет.
> 
>   Согласна,только еще бывают озарения.
> 
> 
> Бесспорно.Само совершенны,естественны и логичны.
> 
> Практики Дзогчена не ведут к освобождению,так как мы и так все свободны.
> 
> ...


"...Препятствия также можно разделить на три другие основные категории: препятствия, 
возникающие в постижении идеи, появляющиеся в медитации и в поведении. Например, 
если мы очень много говорим об идее, она может стать объектом философских 
спекуляций и интеллектуальной концептуализации. И это может помешать нам войти в 
непосредственное переживание. Опять же, если мы выносим какие-то суждения, не 
имея достаточных знаний, мы не сможем применить непосредственное постижение, ибо 
наши ошибочные концепции будут приводить к постоянному возникновению сомнений. 
Уметь говорить о практике, но не быть способным применять ее в нашей 
повседневной жизни — это внутреннее препятствие в постижении идеи. Следствием 
его может быть то, что мы постоянно будем откладывать саму практику, никогда не 
выходя за рамки концептуального понимания..."

----------


## Inbongo

> Когда увидите  Свет,то поймете что ригпа это мираж.


"...
Ясный свет 

Чистое состояние ума, основа состояния Будды, имеет качество ясного света, 
который развивается в чистый свет естественного состояния. Этот свет "радужный", 
нематериальный. Это естественная энергия изначального состояния и источник 
самсары и нирваны. *Через движение этого чистого света, являющегося внутренней 
энергией ригпа в измерении изначальной основы, развиваются и начинают 
проявляться пять чистых сияний.* Этот процесс представлен в виде пятицветного 
тигле, окружающего белую букву А и символизирующего изначальное естественное 
состояние. ..."

----------


## Хайам

> Недвойственность может быть только в состоянии ригпа.


Я не могу точно сказать знаю ли я ,что такое Ригпа.Но  недвойственность  есть только в свете,где нет познающего  субъекта.

----------


## Inbongo

> Я не могу точно сказать знаю ли я ,что такое Ригпа.Но  недвойственность  есть только в свете,где нет познающего  субъекта.


Читайте сообщением выше, раз. Если не знаете, что такое ригпа не выносите суждений, два.

----------


## Хайам

> Читайте сообщением выше, раз. Если не знаете, что такое ригпа не выносите суждений, два.


Делаю, что хочу-)))Это мое  ИМХО  :Smilie: 
Это раз,а два меня не волнует Ригпа ,а только Светоносное пространство, которое не является никаким кругом.

----------


## Inbongo

> http://www.dzogchen.ru/teach/texts/L...armadhatu.html
> 
> 
> Это интересней ,мне
> 
> Ищу *Великий источник*     в хорошем качестве,если можешь помоги.


Есть эта книга в бумажном варианте в идеальном качестве, могу дать во временное пользование.

----------


## Inbongo

> Делаю, что хочу-)))Это мое  ИМХО 
> Это раз,а два меня не волнует Ригпа ,а только Светоносное пространство, которое не является никаким кругом.



ааааааааааа, все сдаюсь, больше не могу, броня крепка и танки наши быстры)))) :Wink:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Недвойственность может быть только в состоянии ригпа.


Оказывается недвойственность только переживание в котором нет помех к обнаружению Ригпа :Smilie:  и еще существуют несколько видов этой недвойственности)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста...




> Дон Хуан сказал, что нагваль Элиас был индейцем из Оахсаки, его обучал другой нагваль по имени Розендо, родом из тех же мест. *Дон Хуан описывал нагваля Элиаса как очень консервативного человека, который дорожил своим уединением. В то же время он был известным целителем и магом, о нем знали не только в Оахсаке, но и по всей южной мексике. Тем не менее, несмотря на свое занятие и дурную славу, он жил в полной изоляции на противоположном конце страны, в северной мексике.*
> 
> Дон Хуан прервал рассказ. Подняв брови, он уставился на меня вопросительным взглядом. Но все что я хотел от него, это то, чтобы он продолжал свою историю.
> 
> — Каждый раз, когда я думаю, что ты должен задать вопрос, ты молчишь, сказал он. — *я уверен, ты слышал мои слова, что нагваль Элиас был знаменитым магом, который каждый день общался с людьми в южной мексике, и в то же время он был отшельником в северной мексике. Неужели это не возбудило твоего любопытства?*
> 
> Я почувствовал себя безнадежно глупым. Я сказал, что когда он рассказывал мне эти факты, в моей голове крутилась мысль, что человеку должно быть ужасно трудно регулярно совершать такие поездки.
> 
> Дон Хуан засмеялся, и поскольку он буквально вынуждал меня осознать этот вопрос, я спросил его, каким образом нагваль Элиас мог быть в двух местах одновременно.
> ...


А вы говорите: палец...

----------

